#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  بص شوف اليهــــــــــــــــود عملوها إزاى

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

من صندوق بريدى 
بالله عليك اقرأئها للأخر مش هتأخذ من وقتك كثير 
*كلااااااااااااااام راااااااائع جدااا ...*
*ومؤثر جدا..أتمنى من الجميع إنه يقرأه بتمعن*
*واتمنى ان الا يكون هذا إعلان لليهود ولكن حافز للمسلمين*  


مقدمة 





هل تذكر الزمن الذي كان المسلمون يحكمون فيه العالم؟


لماذا فقد المسلمون هذه المكانة؟ 



ولماذا يتحكم اليهود اليوم في أغلب أنظمة العالم وموارده؟ 

رغم أن الأرقام كانت تصرخ بالإجابة البسيطة لهذا السؤال منذ عقود، إلا أن أكثر الناس يبررون الأمر ويفسرونه على أهوائهم.



راجع الإحصائيات والحقائق الموجودة في موضوعي هذا وستعرف الحقيقة الواضحة.





حقائق وأرقام:


تعداد اليهود في العالم 14 مليون نسمة.


التوزيع:



 7 ملايين في أمريكا. 

 5 ملايين في آسيا.

 2 مليون في أوروبا.
 100 ألف في أفريقيا.

تعداد المسلمين في العالم 1.5 مليار نسمة. 

التوزيع: 

6 ملايين في أمريكا.  1 مليار في آسيا والشرق الأوسط.   44 مليون في أوروبا.  400 مليون في أفريقيا.

خُمس سكان العالم مسلمون. 

لكل هندوسي واحد، هناك مسلمين اثنين في العالم. 

لكل بوذي واحد، هناك مسلمين اثنين في العالم. 

لكل يهودي واحد، هناك 107 مسلم في العالم. 




ومع ذلك، فـ 14 مليون يهودي هم أقوى من مليار ونصف مسلم. 




لماذا؟ 

لنستمر مع الحقائق والإحصائيات.. 




ألمع أسماء التاريخ الحديث: 

ألبيرت إنشتاين: يهودي. 

سيجموند فرويد: يهودي. 

كارل ماركس: يهودي. 

بول سامويلسون: يهودي. 

ميلتون فرايدمان: يهودي. 




أهم الإبتكارات الطبية: 

مخترع الحقنة الطبية بنجامين روبن: يهودي. 

مخترع لقاح شلل الأطفال يوناس سالك: يهودي. 

مخترع دواء سرطان الدم (اللوكيميا) جيرترود إليون: يهودي. 

مكتشف التهاب الكبد الوبائي وعلاجه باروخ بلومبيرج: يهودي. 

مكتشف دواء الزهري بول إرليخ: يهودي. 

مطور أبحاث جهاز المناعة إيلي ماتشينكوف: يهودي. 

صاحب أهم أبحاث الغدد الصماء أندرو شالي: يهودي. 

صاحب أهم أبحاث العلاج الإدراكي آرون بيك: يهودي. 

مخترع حبوب منع الحمل جريجوري بيكوس: يهودي. 

صاحب أهم الدراسات في العين البشرية وشبكيتها جورج والد: يهودي. 

صاحب أهم دراسات علاج السرطان ستانلي كوهين: يهودي. 

مخترع الغسيل الكلوي وأحد أهم الباحثين في الأعضاء الصناعية ويليم كلوفكيم: يهودي. 




اختراعات غيرت العالم: 

مطور المعالج المركزي ستانلي ميزور: يهودي. 

مخترع المفاعل النووي ليو زيلاند: يهودي. 

مخترع الألياف الضوئية بيتر شولتز: يهودي. 

مخترع إشارات المرور الضوئية تشارلز أدلر: يهودي. 

مخترع الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ (الستانلس ستيل) بينو ستراس: يهودي. 

مخترع الأفلام المسموعة آيسادور كيسي: يهودي. 

مخترع الميكرفون والجرامافون أيميل بيرلاينر: يهودي. 

مخترع مسجل الفيديو تشارلز جينسبيرغ: يهودي. 




صناع الأسماء والماركات العالمية: 

بولو- رالف لورين: يهودي. 

ليفايز جينز- ليفاي ستراوس: يهودي. 

ستاربكس- هوارد شولتز: يهودي. 

جوجل- سيرجي برين: يهودي. 

ديل- مايكل ديل: يهودي. 

أوراكل- لاري إليسون: يهودي. 

DKNY- دونا كاران: يهودية. 

باسكن وروبنز- إيرف روبنز: يهودي. 

دانكن دوناتس- ويليام روزينبيرغ: يهودي. 




ساسة وأصحاب قرار: 

هنري كسنجر وزير خارجية أمريكي: يهودي.. 

ريتشارد ليفين رئيس جامعة ييل: يهودي. 

ألان جرينسبان رئيس جهاز الاحتياطي الفيدرالي الأمريكي: يهودي. 

مادلين البرايت وزيرة خارجية أمريكية: يهودية. 

جوزيف ليبرمان سياسي أمريكي: يهودي. 

كاسبر وينبيرجر وزير خارجية أمريكي: يهودي. 


ماكسيم ليتفينوف وزير شؤون خارجية لدى الاتحاد السوفييتي: يهودي.



جون كي رئيس وزراء نيوزيلندا يهودي. 

ديفيد مارشال رئيس وزراء سنغافورة: يهودي.


آيزاك آيزاك حاكم لاستراليا: يهودي. 

بنجامين دزرائيلي رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة: يهودي. 

ييفيجني بريماكوف رئيس وزراء روسي: يهودي. 

باري جولدووتر سياسي أمريكي: يهودي. 

خورخي سامبايو رئيس للبرتغال: يهودي. 

هيرب جري نائب رئيس وزراء كندي: يهودي. 

بيير منديز رئيس وزراء فرنسي: يهودي. 

مايكل هوارد وزير دولة بريطاني: يهودي. 

برونو كريسكي مستشار نمساوي: يهودي. 

روبرت روبين وزير الخزانة الأمريكية: يهودي. 

جورج سوروس من سادة المضاربة والإقتصاد: يهودي. 

وولتر أنينبيرغ من أهم رجال العمل الخيري والمجتمعي في الولايات المتحدة: يهودي. 




إعلاميين مؤثرين: 

سي ان ان- وولف بليتزر: يهودي. 

ايه بي سي نيوز- بربارا وولترز: يهودية. 

واشنطن بوست- يوجين ماير: يهودي. 

مجلة تايم- هنري جرونوالد: يهودي. 

واشنطن بوست- كاثرين جراهام: يهودية. 

نيو يورك تايمز- جوزيف ليليفيد: يهودي. 

نيويورك تايمز- ماكس فرانكل: يهودي. 




الأسماء الواردة أعلاه هي مجرد أمثلة فقط ولا تحصر كل اليهود المؤثرين ولا كل إنجازاتهم التي تستفيد منها البشرية في حياتها اليومية. 




حقائق أخرى: 

في آخر 105 أعوام:



فاز 14 مليون يهودي بـ 180 جائزة نوبل. 

وفي الفترة ذاتها فاز مليار ونصف مسلم بثلاث جوائز نوبل. 

المعدل هو جائزة نوبل لكل 77778 (أقل من ثمانين ألف) يهودي. وجائزة نوبل لكل 500000000 (خمسمئة مليون) مسلم.


لو كان لليهود نفس معدل المسلمين لحصلوا خلال الـ105 سنة الماضية على 0.028 جائزة نوبل. أي أقل من ثلث جائزة. 

لو كان للمسلمين نفس معدل اليهود لحصلوا خلال الـ105 سنة الماضية على 19286 جائزة نوبل. 




لكن هل يرضى اليهود بأن يصلوا لمثل هذا التردي المعرفي؟ 

وهل تفوقهم المعرفي هذا صدفة؟ أم غش؟ أم مؤامرة؟ أم واسطة؟ 

ولماذا لم يصل المسلمون لمثل هذه المرتبة ولهذه المناصب والقدرة على التغيير رغم الفارق الواضح في العدد؟ 




هذه حقائق أخرى قد تجد فيها إجابة عن هذه الأسئلة:





·في العالم الإسلامي كله، هناك 500 جامعة. 

·في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هناك 5758 جامعة! 

·في الهند هناك 8407 جامعة! 

·لا توجد جامعة إسلامية واحدة في قائمة أفضل 500 جامعة في العالم. 

·هناك 6 جامعات إسرائيلية في قائمة أفضل 500 جامعة في العالم. 

·نسبة التعلم في الدول النصرانية 90%. 

·نسبة التعلم في العالم الإسلامي 40%. 

·عدد الدول النصرانية بنسبة تعليم 100% هو 15 دولة. 

·لا توجد أي دولة مسلمة وصلت فيها نسبة التعليم إلى 100%. 

·نسبة إتمام المرحلة الابتدائية في الدول النصرانية 98%. 

·نسبة إتمام المرحلة الابتدائية في الدول الإسلامية 50%. 

·نسبة دخول الجامعات في الدول النصرانية 40%. 

·نسبة دخول الجامعات في الدول الإسلامية 2%. 

·هناك 230 عالم مسلم بين كل مليون مسلم. 

·هناك 5000 عالم أمريكي بين كل مليون أمريكي. 

·في الدول النصرانية هناك 1000 تقني في كل مليون. 

·في الدول الإسلامية هناك 50 تقني لكل مليون. 

·تصرف الدول الإسلامية ما يعادل 0.2% من مجموع دخلها القومي على الأبحاث والتطوير. 

·تصرف الدولة النصرانية ما يعادل 5% من مجموع دخلها القومي على الأبحاث والتطوير. 

·معدل توزيع الصحف اليومية في باكستان هو 23 صحيفة لكل 1000 مواطن. 

·معدل توزيع الصحف اليومية في سنغافورة هو 460 صحيفة لكل 1000 مواطن. 

·في المملكة المتحدة يتم توزيع 2000 كتاب لكل مليون مواطن. 

·في مصدر يتم إصدار 17 كتابا لكل مليون مواطن. 

·المعدات ذات التقنية العالية تشكل 0.9% من صادرات باكستان و0.2% من صادرات المملكة العربية السعودية و0.3% من صادرات كل من الكويت والجزائر والمغرب. 

·المعدات ذات التقنية العالية تشكل 68% من صادرات سنغافورة. 




الإستنتاجات:


·الدول الإسلامية لا تملك القدرة على صنع المعرفة. 

·الدول الإسلامية لا تملك القدرة على نشر المعرفة حتى لو كانت مستوردة. 

·الدول الإسلامية لا تملك القدرة على تصنيع أو تطبيق المعدات ذات التقنية العالية. 




الخاتمة:


الحقيقة واضحة ولا تحتاج لأدلة ولا براهين ولا إحصائيات. لكن بيننا من يناقض نفسه وينكر ماهو أوضح من الشمس. نعم اليهود وصلوا لما وصلوا إليه لأنهم تبنوا التميز المعرفي وقاموا باعتماده دستورا لأبنائهم. الأسماء الواردة أعلاه لم تصنع خلال يوم وليلة. أصحاب هذه الأسماء تم إنشاؤهم بشكل صحيح. وتعرضوا لكثير من الصعوبات حتى وصلوا إلى ما وصلوا إليه.. لم يولدوا وفي أفواههم ملاعق ذهبية. كلنا نعرف قصة إنشتاين وفشله في الرياضيات وأديسون وطرده من المدرسة لأنه (غير قابل للتعلم) وغيرها من القصص. فلنتوقف عن خداع أنفسنا بأن اليهود يسيطرون على العالم فقط لأنهم يهود. فقط لأن الغرب يحبهم. 

اليهود امتلكوا العالم بعد دراسة وتخطيط ونظرة مستقبلية اقل ما نستطيع وصفه بها بأنها عبقرية. اليهود حددوا أهدافهم وعلى رأسها التميز المعرفي. القدرة على خلق المعرفة واكتشافها واختراعها. ثم التفضل بنشرها للغير والاحتفاظ بحق الأسبقية وشرف إنارة الطريق أمام العالم. اليهود سادة العالم في الإقتصاد والطب والتقنية والإعلام. تحدثت في السطر السابق عن "حب" الغرب لليهود. فهل لاحظنا أن أشهر الكوميديين الغربيين يهود؟ حتى في الإضحاك تميزوا. 

فأين نحن من هذا كله؟ من السهل أن تقرأ أسطري هذه وتلقي باللوم على الحكومة أو على أجيال من القادة العرب الإنتهازيين. وعلى سنين من القهر والاستعمار والاحتلال. لكن بفعلك هذا تكون قد أضفت قطرة جديدة من محيط من ردود الأفعال الإسلامية السلبية التي أوصلتنا لما نحن عليه اليوم. دع عنك التذمر والسلبية ولوم الغير وابدأ بنفسك. هل فكرت في نشر المعرفة يوما؟ هل تعرف شيئا لا يعرفه غيرك؟ لماذا لا تشارك الجميع بما تعرف؟ فهذه خطوة نحو التكامل المعرفي. 








ينقسم المسلمون اليوم إلى ثلاث فئات من ناحية المعرفة: 
·فئة سلبية سائدة تشكل أغلبية ساحقة تقوم بتلقي المعرفة من الغير. ثم حبسها وربما قتلها بحيث لا تتخطى هذه المعرفة يوما ما أدمغتهم. 

·فئة ثانية نادرة إيجابية إلى حد ما تقوم بتلقي المعرفة من الخارج ثم تساهم بنشرها للغير. 

·فئة ثالثة معدومة تماما حاليا وهي الفئة القادرة على صنع المعرفة ثم نشرها. 







*ماذا عن أبنائك؟* 



هل تبني أشخاصا مميزين قادرين على صناعة المعرفة يوما؟ 

أو على الأقل هل تحرص على أن يكونون من ضمن الفئة الثانية التي تتلقى المعرفة وتنشرها؟ 

أم أنك ستساهم في الإضافة للفئة الأولى السلبية التي نحن بحاجة فعلا لتقليص نسبتها مع الأيام؟ 



اجعل هذا هدفك شخصيا وحاول أن تضم إليك كل من هم حولك. 



وابدأ الآن بالخطوات التالية: 
1- إن لم تكن ضمن الفئة الثانية أو الثالثة فاسعى للإنضمام إلى إحداهما اليوم. تأكد أنك لست عضوا في الفئة الأولى بعد اليوم فأعضاء هذه الفئة ميتين مجتمعيا ولا يضيفون للأمة أي شئ. انشر ما تعرفه مهما كان. لا تستصغر المعلومة فهناك من سيتلقفها منك ويبني عليها ولا تتصور ما الذي قد تؤول إليه في النهاية. والنشر لا يكون بالضرورة في كتاب أو مجلة أو قناة تلفزيونية. ابدأ ولو بموضوع في الساحة العربية تشرح فيه أي شئ! 

2- ابدأ ببيتك وتأكد من أن أبناءك وأخوانك قادرين ومؤهلين للإنضمام للفئة الثالثة أو الثانية في أسوأ الحالات. قم دائما بتسويق العلم لأطفالك وأظهر لهم طلب العلم على أنه أسمى ما يمكن للإنسان فعله. حارب مفهوم قصر التعلم على المدرسة فما أرجعنا للخلف إلا الإعتماد الكامل من الآباء على المدرسين لتعليم أبنائهم. أكثر العباقرة تعلموا في المنزل. واحرص على استئصال عقلية الوسائل المختصرة لبلوغ الأهداف من أبنائك. الغش ليس شطارة والواسطة ليست شرفا. بل هم أقصر الطرق للحضيض. توقع من ابنك الخطأ فمن لا يخطئ لا يتعلم. واحرص على أن يتحمل ابنك نتيجة خطأه وأن يعيش تجربة الإخفاق كاملة دون مساعدة منك، دلل أطفالك في كل شئ إلا في التعليم. واحرص على زرع عقلية المشاركة بالعلم لدى أطفالك. علمهم أن يعلموا زملاءهم وأقرانهم وعلمهم بأن أفضل الطرق للقيادة هو نشر العلم فكما قيل: "جبلت النفوس على حب من أحسن إليها" وكما ينسب لأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: "من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا". 

3- حاول أن تضم كل من تعرف للفئة الثانية وهذا ليس بالصعب أبدا. كلنا لنا تجارب حياتية مميزة وكلنا نعلم شيئا لا يعرفه الغير. انصح من هم حولك بنشر ما يعرفونه أكد لهم بأن هناك من لا يعرفون هذه الأمور مهما كانت بسيطة وأساسية. 




نحن أكبر وأقوى الأمم على سطح الأرض. كل ما نحتاج إليه هو أن نتعرف على أنفسنا وأن نستكشف طاقاتنا. 



نصرنا يكمن في علمنا وإبداعنا. وتأكد أن الوقت لم يفت بعد لكي نلحق بباقي الأمم. بل نحن موعودون باللحاق بها. 


أعود لطرح نفس السؤال الذي بدأت به موضوعي هذا:


هل تذكر الزمن الذي كان المسلمون يحكمون فيه العالم؟ 

تحرك... فمجد الأمة يبدأ اليوم.





*يا أمة إقرأ الله ربكم يسألكم؟؟* 


قال تعالى: { قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (9)}الزمر


العلم نور وبصيرة
قال تعالى :{قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلَا تَتَفَكَّرُونَ (50)} ألأنعام
وقال تعالى: { قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ وَالنُّورُ (16)} الرعد


وقال تعالى :{ أَفَمَنْ يَمْشِي مُكِبًّا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَى أَمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي سَوِيًّا عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (22)} الملك

----------


## jasmine rose

هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف

ياه ع التنهيدة إللي إتنهدتها بعد ما قرأت الموضوع..
 حلم يا دكتور.. حلم مش فرد إللي هيحققوا..
كل شاب دلوقتي همه كل همه هيخلص جامعة إمتى.. و بعد كده هيخلص جيش إمتى.. و بعد كده هيتعين إمتى أو هيبدأ مشروعه إمتى.. و بعد كده يتنيل يتجوز و يبقى كل همه إن الولاد يكلوا يشربوا و يلبسوا و يكبروا و ياخدوا شهادات و بعد كده يخلصوا جيش و يتعينوا و يتجوزوا و يخلفوا و يلبسوا و يأكلوا و عيالهم تاخد شهدات و تخلص جيش و تتعين و تتجوز و تخلف و يااااااااااااااااه على طريقة الحياة السلبية إللي جابتنا ورا.. مفيش هدف.. كلنا عايشين نفس القصة دي.. مش بنقدم جديد.. عايشين ميتين فوق الأرض !!
إيه إللي إحنا محتاجينه؟؟ إيه إللي ناقصنا؟؟ ده إحنا خير أمة أخرجت للأرض.. إيه الحل.. إزااااااااي نصحااااااااا

إيه المطلوب من الشباب يا دكتور ؟؟

إن الطبيب مننا لما يتخرج يروح يفتح لنفسه معمل مجهز بأحدث المعدات العلمية عشان يعمل دراسات و يرتقي بالأمة؟؟؟

إن المهندس مننا لما يتخرج يروح ينشأ لنفسه شركة تتبنى أفكاره و مشاريعه؟؟

إيه المطلوب من الشاب الفني أو المهني؟؟

يروح يجهز لنفسه ورشة بأحدث الآلات عشان يبدع؟؟

مطلوب مننا نوفر بيئات البحث و التطوير لنفسنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دي مش مسؤلية الشباب فين صناع القرار؟؟؟

في سياسة تعجييييييز يا دكتور.. سياسة كبت وقهر معنوي..

قهر للشباب.. للموظفين.. لصغار رجال الأعمل.. للطلبة.. لكل المواطنين بلا إستثناء..

عندنا في المحلة ( شركة مصر للغزل و النسيج ) اكبر شركة فى الشرق الاوسط والثالثة على العالم .. تخيل مرتب الموظف و العامل المنتج فيها كام.. خجلانة إني أقولك..

الناس جواها خير يا دكتور.. جواها فكر.. جواها طاقة.. بس مين يفتحلهم الباب؟؟ للأسف مش معاهم عصا سحرية يطبقوا بيها طموحاتهم..

دي الكلمة بتتكبت.. يبقى أحلامنا مش هتتكبت؟؟؟

إيه المطلوب مننا؟؟

الزمن إللي كان المسلمين حاكمين فيه العالم كان الحكام و الخلفاء بيهتموا بالعلم وده كان من أولوياتهم.. كانوا بيوفروا البيئات إللي من خلالها يقدر الفرد يطلع كل طاقاته الفكرية و العلمية.. محكموش العالم بالعصا السحرية..

كل الأسماء إللي حضرتك ذكرتها في الموضوع مطلعوش كده عفاريتي.. كان وراهم إللي بيدعمهم و إللي مقدر الكنز إللي جواهم.. و عرف يستغلهم و يستغل طاقاتهم صح..

إنما إحنا هنا بنلاقي إللي بيستغلنا و بيكتشفنا في الغنا.. في التمثيل.. هه..

ليه مش بنصرف على الأبحاث و التطوير ؟؟ عندنا عجز؟؟
إشمعنى عندنا عجز في المجال ده و مش عندنا عجز في الإنفاق على المهرجانات الفنية و السنيمائية و جوائز لاعبين الكورة و إنتاج الأفلام و المسلسلات و غيره و غيره ؟؟
مش المفروض دي مجالات ثانوية العلم أولى منها بالإنفاق؟؟




> من السهل أن تقرأ أسطري هذه وتلقي باللوم على الحكومة أو على أجيال من القادة العرب الإنتهازيين. وعلى سنين من القهر والاستعمار والاحتلال. لكن بفعلك هذا تكون قد أضفت قطرة جديدة من محيط من ردود الأفعال الإسلامية السلبية التي أوصلتنا لما نحن عليه اليوم.


لا يا دكتور إسمحلي.. أصحاب القرار هم السبب.. دي حقيقة.. هنعلى بالأمة إزاي إذا كانوا هم أصحاب القرار نفسهم مش عايزين؟؟ بقول لحضرتك بيكبتوا الكلمة و بيخرسوها.. ما بالك بالطموحات و الأحلام؟؟ هنعمل إيه يعني.. يا ريت تجاوبني.. ياااااااريت يكون في حل.. يا ريت..




> دع عنك التذمر والسلبية ولوم الغير وابدأ بنفسك





> هل فكرت في نشر المعرفة يوما؟ هل تعرف شيئا لا يعرفه غيرك؟ لماذا لا تشارك الجميع بما تعرف؟


نشر المعرفة مش صعب و مش مشكلة.. المشكلة إزاي نطور المعرفة دي و نطبقها و نحس بمردودها الإيجابي على أرض الواقع.. إزي نطبق المعرفة؟؟ مين هيسمحلنا؟؟ يا ريت برده تجاوبني..

متزعلش لو قلت إن الموضوع خنقني.. حضرتك وريتنا خيبتنا.. وريتنا ضعفنا و قلة حيلتنا..هنعمل إيه يعني؟؟ مع إحترامي الشديد لطرحك بس أنا حقيقي بتخنق لما بشوف حقيقتنا.

أرجو إن تكون فهمت قصدي و ما متفهمش السطرين إللي فاتوا دول غلط  :f: 


مع إحترامي و تقديري  :f2: 
ياسميـــن  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أبنتى العزيزة  :f:  ياسمين :f:  ذات التسعة عشر ربيعا كل ده يطلع منك ياه دنتى جواكى حاجات كتيره أووى (أعذرينى حكلمك بالبلدى) كلام من العقل للعقل ومش كلام من القلب للقلب زى بتوع أفلام السيما إييه يا ماما ده كل العقل ده كلام موزون وفيه من الوجع والألم كتير أووى محتاج منك تربطى بين مشاركاتى الحالية فى قاعة القضايا السياسية وبين ما كتبته مرارا وتكرارا عن الراعى والرعية والبيئة وبين هذا الموضوع الحالى المنقول من صندوق بريدى والذى تأثرت به بل صدمنى وآلمنى كثيرا ولكن أحمدك يارب لأننى والحمدلله وجدت نفسى لست من السلبيين وأننى أتأرجح بين الفئة الثانية والفئة الثالثة....وأكيد عزيزتى ياسمين أنتى بتفاعلك معى وبتعبيرك عما يجيش بعقلك فأنتى أبدا لن تكونى من الفئة الأولى...أراكى تهزى رأسك بالموافقة  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## jasmine rose

> أبنتى العزيزة  ياسمين ذات التسعة عشر ربيعا كل ده يطلع منك ياه دنتى جواكى حاجات كتيره أووى (أعذرينى حكلمك بالبلدى) كلام من العقل للعقل ومش كلام من القلب للقلب زى بتوع أفلام السيما إييه يا ماما ده كل العقل ده كلام موزون وفيه من الوجع والألم كتير أووى محتاج منك تربطى بين مشاركاتى الحالية فى قاعة القضايا السياسية وبين ما كتبته مرارا وتكرارا عن الراعى والرعية والبيئة وبين هذا الموضوع الحالى المنقول من صندوق بريدى والذى تأثرت به بل صدمنى وآلمنى كثيرا ولكن أحمدك يارب لأننى والحمدلله وجدت نفسى لست من السلبيين وأننى أتأرجح بين الفئة الثانية والفئة الثالثة....وأكيد عزيزتى ياسمين أنتى بتفاعلك معى وبتعبيرك عما يجيش بعقلك فأنتى أبدا لن تكونى من الفئة الأولى...أراكى تهزى رأسك بالموافقة


أولا شكرا لذوق حضرتك و المجاملة اللطيفة  :f: 

مش أنا بس إللي جوايا حجات كتير.. كلنا جوانا وجع و ألم.. بلا إستثناء كبار و صغار..
البلّونة إللي عمالة تتملى هوا ( كبت ) .. هيجي يوم و غصب عن الكل هتفرقع.. في وش مين؟؟ الله أعلم..
و ربنا ما يجعلنا أبدا من الفئة الأولى.. رغم إنتشارها و أغلبيتها.. بسبب السلبية.. و بسبب الخطوط الحمرا الكتيرة.. بسبب الإتنين دول ظهرت الفئة الأولى..
يعني المرض معروف.. سلبية.. و تسلط و تحكم و إستبداد متمثل في الخطوط الحمرا إللي ملت حياتنا.. ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع..
يترى في علاج للمرضين دول؟؟ السلبية و الإستبداد؟؟
لكل داء دواء..
و الدواء إللي حضرتك عرضته في القاعة السياسية.. واحد مر و صعب يحصل.. و التاني ( السلمي ) غامض و مش واضح الملامح.. لسه تااااني هنسلم عقولنا لناس بتغرينا بشعارات لامعة براقة؟؟ ولو هم حقيقي عايزين المصلحة العامة للبلد.. محضرين إيه يواجهوا بيه أيادي الكتالوج داخل مصر.. و بره مصر؟؟
للحديث بقية بإذن الله..

دمت بكل خير أستاذي الفاضل  :f:  :f: 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## mostafa saft

سعادة الدكتور / جمال أستاذى الفاضل دمت سعيدا مخلصا موفقا برعاية الله وبعد 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
عودتنا دائما على القدوة الصالحة . بدفع الأمل المبنى على الحقائق . وبث الأمل فى نفوس الشباب .أكتب غليك تضامن بالطرح هذا والفكرة سريعة.
عندما قص المولى سبحانه وتعالى لنا قصة سيدنا موسى ونحن مؤمنين به وهذا أحد أركان الإيمان الستة . الدين ماترك مجالا إلا وفتحه ولا دربا إلا وأناره .
وقصة توجيه سيدنا موسى لفرعون لها مغزى كبير . رأس الجسم إذا طاح طاح معه الجسد . وقالوا ما يؤخذ بالسلطان لايؤخذ بالقرآن 
نوجه هؤلاء الناس وخاصة بطانة الريس . يعنى هو الريس هيلاقيها يقرأ تقارير 
والا الضيوف والا مشاكل الخارج والعدو اللئيم ولا إخوانا الفلسطينيين وألا السودان ... الخ ولو كنا مكانه لنافوخنا طق . 
العيب فين فى الذين وثق فيهم الريس . كل واحد منهم سيلقى بالتبعية على الوزير الآخر .مشكله كتبت عنها الجرايد سابقا . توحيد إنتهاء العام الدراسى يوم واحد لكى تستمتع جميع أجهزة الدولة لميقات محدد تنظم فيه الأعمال . وزير السياحة ألقى على التعليم خيبة الدخل السياحى .هذا مثال بسيط . يعنى لايوجد تنسيق بينهم 
. التخطيط الجيد وإعلان الأراء والإستماع إليها من المواطن قبل رأيهم .ليستفيدوا 
ويستنيروا معدومة . التخطيط عندنا ليس هناك لجنة تخطيط من الخبراء المختصين والمتخصصين للتخطيط لعشرين سنة بدل خمسين . المثل القديم إصرف مافى الجيب يأتيك مافى الغيب .
الأخوة العرب . ربنا أفاء بالبنرول . لم يستثمروا فى الدول العربية إلا بعد خراب مالطة . ولن نعيش وحدنا . ولما حضروا لمصر للإستثمار وتوزيع التركة والمضاربات . دخل قريبنا السجن لأن الموضوع وصل للقتل . وقتل فين فى دوله أخرى . 
دور الشباب ( القناعة بالعمل ومهما يكون . الحد من المظاهر الكاذبة . والفشخرة الكدابة) تراها فى الزواج وغيرها كثير 
الكذب والإدعاء الكاذب والآخر يقول أنا لاأكذب ولكنى أتجمل 
حضرتك كنت فى الجامعة وما أدراك ماملبس والزينة المرفوضة وأعوجاج الألسن وادعاء المظهر الكاذب ويمكن تكون أو يكون مرهق أهله ماديا والعافيه معاهم شغالة
الكبار . أعجبنى قريبا شيخ بلد كبير . قال العزاء على الجنازة فقط ومن لم يحضر
سقط عنه لعذره وطبقوا الشرع . ولم ينفقوا المرهق للفشخرة والبدع فى الدين 
سيرد علينا الآن متفيقه إزاى مفيش عزا إزاى ليس بدعة . ياأخويا العزى للناس المقربهجدا ولهم الدلال على أهل الميت . وليس التيارى ليحجز ليومه صوتين 
عند الوفاة .
اسراف الكبار فى الأفراح ويقول أنا ماعندى غيره الحيله أو هى ليحسر كم فقيرة على حظها العسر ويترك فى قلبها حقد سواء على نفسها أوعلى من يتزوجها. 
كلمة الحق وآداء الأمانة فى وجه ظالم.
يجب أن تقيم كل حكومة تماما باستفتاء وتعرض هل قامت بالدور وإلا طرد . المدة ثلاث سنوات . وكل سنة تقيم . وتحاسب علنا علنا حتى يعرف الوزير مدى المسؤلية التى يتقدم لها 
الحد من المظاهر الكاذبة فى الصحف والمناسبات ولتتقشف الدوله 
إلا أذا نناقض بعض 
ثلاث أربع عربيات ماينفعش . البلد مليانه بمن عندهم سيارات . يركب الباص 
هيموتوه ياسيدى فيه غيره . موتوه ليه . مسؤلية الأمن 
تجييش الأمة الصحراء فاضية والماء موجود والدوله تنظم والشفافيه تشتغل 
جندوا نصف مليون وربع ويتبادلو العمل وتصرف الرواتب المجزيه ليعولوا الأسر
 معدومه الواسطه ابن الغفير قبل الوزير له دوره مايقدر يشتغل يوزع مياه غازيه عليهم . يعنى سيقوم بدور , محاربة الواسطه . 
إقرأوا بروتوكولات صهيون وكيف نفذت . كيف خططوا لسلب فلسطين واستطاعوا ونحن بدا العلم وانتشر وما زلنا لم نخطط مثلهم . المسئوليه على الجميع . وليهدنا الله للخير . وليسدد له البطانة الصالحة وليسد للجميع ما يفرح المسلمون . لك تحياتى ودعواتى ولهم جميعا الدعاء بالهداية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سعادة الدكتور / جمال أستاذى الفاضل دمت سعيدا مخلصا موفقا برعاية الله وبعد 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين 
> عودتنا دائما على القدوة الصالحة . بدفع الأمل المبنى على الحقائق . وبث الأمل فى نفوس الشباب .أكتب غليك تضامن بالطرح هذا والفكرة سريعة.
> عندما قص المولى سبحانه وتعالى لنا قصة سيدنا موسى ونحن مؤمنين به وهذا أحد أركان الإيمان الستة . الدين ماترك مجالا إلا وفتحه ولا دربا إلا وأناره .
> وقصة توجيه سيدنا موسى لفرعون لها مغزى كبير . رأس الجسم إذا طاح طاح معه الجسد . وقالوا ما يؤخذ بالسلطان لايؤخذ بالقرآن 
> نوجه هؤلاء الناس وخاصة بطانة الريس . يعنى هو الريس هيلاقيها يقرأ تقارير 
> والا الضيوف والا مشاكل الخارج والعدو اللئيم ولا إخوانا الفلسطينيين وألا السودان ... الخ ولو كنا مكانه لنافوخنا طق . 
> العيب فين فى الذين وثق فيهم الريس . كل واحد منهم سيلقى بالتبعية على الوزير الآخر .مشكله كتبت عنها الجرايد سابقا . توحيد إنتهاء العام الدراسى يوم واحد لكى تستمتع جميع أجهزة الدولة لميقات محدد تنظم فيه الأعمال . وزير السياحة ألقى على التعليم خيبة الدخل السياحى .هذا مثال بسيط . يعنى لايوجد تنسيق بينهم 
> . التخطيط الجيد وإعلان الأراء والإستماع إليها من المواطن قبل رأيهم .ليستفيدوا 
> ...


 
 :f: عزيزى الأستاذ مصطفى
كم كنت أتمنى أن لا أعارضك الرأى  :Mad:  ولكن ما باليد حيلة.. الحرفية المهنية تقتضى منى أن أصارحك الرأى..بيقولوا فى الأمثال إدى العيش لخبازه حتى لو أكل نصه...وأنت خباز أكيد فى مهنتك والتى أنا لا أستطيع أن أجاريك فيها ..و أنا أيضا خباز فى مهنتى والتى بالتأكيد لا تستطيع أن تجارينا فيها...مع أكل نص الرغيف فى مهنتى أستطيع أن أقول بصفتى خبيرا فى تحليل المشاكل من جذورها أن الوهم الذى يعيش فيه 99% من المصريين وهو أن الريس برئ تماما من كل مشاكل مصر المزمنه وأن السبب كله فى حاشيته الفاسدة...أى أن الريس مغيب وراء ستار حديدى رغم أنه من يومين أتصل  بمنى الحسينى وشكرها على حوارها التليفزيونى مع منتصر الزيات فهل الذى أتصل هو دوبلير الريس أم تسجيل لصوت الريس...من هو ريس الحزب الحاكم؟! ...من هو الريس الفعلى للحكومة المصرية؟! أهو نظيف؟! أم هو مبارك الأب؟ أم هو مبارك الإبن؟! ....هو ريس كل شئ وأى شئ...إذا هو مسئول عن كل شئ و أى شئ وهذا هو عيب النظام الديكتاتورى على مر الأزمنة!
لا تدعوا الوهم يعميكم وتظنوا أن الريس معصوم من الخطأ عصمة رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخطايا!

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم

لو وضعنا أسد في بيئه نباتيه حيحصل ايه
حيتحول الي كائن نباتي

و لو وضعنا حمار في بيئه لحميه
حيأكل لحمه

و لو حطينا مبدع في بيئه مصريه
يطلع أحمد عيد في فيلم ليله سقوط بغداد

شوف بيئه اليهود حاليا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...48#post1224248

مع ملاحظة أن من ذكرتهم كانوا يعيشوا في بيئه مماثله تشجع على الابداع
و المصريون لا يبدعوا الا بالخارج لماذا ؟
الجواب تغيير البيئه*

----------


## eng_perfect

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

اولا :: للامانه فقد اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى المحترم بعدما قرأت هذا الموضوع بالصدفه عن طريق محرك البحث

ولم استطع ان اقاوم الشعور الذى انتابنى حرصا على المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع 

والله لقد بكيت على حال امتنا ... ولكم تمنيت ان نغير ما بانفسنا حتى يغير الله ما بنا 

ثانيا :: فاننى سعيد جدا لاننى وجدت شخص يناهض ويحارب ثقافة اليأس والعنف ، 

فى  مواضيع تمس واقعنا العربي المذري 

فالنظام العربي أصبح في خندق واحد مع العدو ونظرة إستقراء سريعة إلى حال العالم العربي والإسلامي تصيب المرء بالإحباط والاكتئاب.

واللوبي الصهيوني كثيرآ ما يمارس الضغط ليمنع المس بكيان إسرائيل الذي لا يمس ولا ينتقد ولا يمكن ان يحاكم تحث اي إعتبارات ولوا كانت تتعلق بأزهاق أرواح أطفال ونساء وشيوخ أبرياء قتلوا عمدآ متعمدا

مجزرة بيت حانون (19 شهيد بينهم 7 أطفال وأكثر من40 جريح( يعد إنتهاك جديد لإسرائيل للقرارات الدولية خلال 57 سنة 1948ـ 2006 ) ، وتأكيد منها بعدم إلتزامها بأي قرار من قرارات الأمم المتحدة ،التي نظمت العلاقات بينها وبين جيرانها، سواء كانت قرارات الجمعية العمومية او مجلس الأمن . 

ـ1 يوجد حاليآ 9850 اسيرآ عربيآ في السجون الإسرائيلية بينهم فلسطينيون واردنيون وسوريون ولبنانيون وبينهم أربعون عضوآ من أعضاء المجلس الفلسطيني التشريعي وسبعة وزراء .

 ـ2 هناك 4575 سجينآ مازالوا في السجون الإسرائيلية بدون محاكمة او صدور حكم بحقهم ،بينهم 845 سجينآ أوقفوا بطريقة استبدادية اعتباطية في السجن الإداري.

يوجد حاليآ 359 طفلآ و 105 امرأة من المساجين السياسين في السجون الإسرائيلية وفي مركز التوقيف الإداري.

ـ 3 نأتي إلى العراق الذبيح :  

ـ1 العنف قي العراق يوقع يوميآ مئة قتيل ويدفع ألفآ نحو الهجرة والنزوح ،كما اكدت دراسة امريكية ان نحوا من 655 ألف عراقي قد قتلوا منذ الغزوا للعراق،وكل ذلك ثمن للديمقراطية التي يريد جورج بوش إحلالها في العراق.

الظاهرهذه الديمقراطية ستتحقق ولكن بعد موت الشعب العراقي برمته،بأحزابه وطوائفه ومجموعاته العرقية كلها والآتي أعظم .


 عندما أقرأ الصحف او أتابع اخبار الشرق الأوسط لا أجد غير الإختلاف، إختلاف في المعتقدات والمبادئ،إختلاف في التوجه السياسي والحزبي والقومي، كل هذا الإختلاف والنزاع والصراع من أجل مصالح شخصية ليس إلا  . الواقع سوداوي  !  ..

صراعات وإختلافات خارجة عن الصف العربي لن تفيد هذه الأمة، بل ستضعفها وتفرقها ومن حيث لا يشعرون سيقدمون خدماتٍ جليلة لأعداءنا ولأعداء الإسلام   !!!

*قال تعالى في محكم أياته الكريمة

 "فلا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم" الأنفال46
*


اما عن المواقف العمليه 

فاننى اعمل مهندس ميكانيكا  والحمد لله فاننى اجيد الانجليزيه بصوره ممتازه .. ووفقنى الله ان ابدأ مشوارى بعد التخرج بالعمل فى مصر فى شركه ايطاليه تعمل فى مجال ناقلات القدره الميكانيكيه .. وذات يوم قررت ان ارسل  الى الاداره الرئيسيه فى نابولى بعض المقترحات لتطوير الانتاج .. ولك ان تتخيل انه لم يمر سوى اقل من 48 الا ووجدت اتصال من ايطاليا .. واندهشت عندما علمت ان المتحدث هو المدير التنفيذى للشركه !!!!!!! وقال لى ان مدير التخطيط والتطوير اثنى على مقترحاتى ،، وعندما سالنى عنى عمرى قال لى لا يمكن .. فمقترحاتك لا يمكن ان تصدر الا عن خبير فى هذا المجال

ثم بعد ذلك انتقلت للعمل فى شركه اخرى ..  وحصلت على العديد من الدورات التدريبيه فى مجالات هندسيه وإداريه ،، اخيرا فاننى اعمل  حالياً فى شركه سعوديه كبرى ،، وكتب لى ان اسافر الى عدة دول صناعيه اوروبيه واسيويه 

وذات مره وفى زياره لمصنع إحدى الشركات الهولنديه .. فقد اكتشفت عيب خطير فى تركيب احدى ماكينات التصنيع العملاقه ،، وعندما ناقشت معهم هذا العيب باسلوب علمى متحضر ،، تخيل ماذا كان رد فعل مسؤلى هذه الشركه ؟؟؟؟؟؟  !!!!!!!!!


لقد اندهشوا من طريقة المناقشه باسلوب علمى  .. وعلى الفور عرضوا على ان اعمل معهم مديراً للدعم الفنى لمنطقة الشرق الاوسط ..

وسؤالى الان ... ماذا تتوقع ان يكون رد فعل مسؤلى الشركتين اذا كانتا شركتان عربيتان ؟؟؟؟

 فهل أدمنا الصراع والنزاع والتطاحن حتى تصدق فينا مقولة قالها المتنبي منذ الف عام ، 

*يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم* ، 

واعتقد ان تلك الأمم لاتزال تضحك،

واتمنى الا تظل تضحك لعقود مقبله.

----------


## Snap

الميتافيزيقا أو علم ما وراء الطبيعة (باليونانية: μετα (ميتا) ويعني بعد أو ما وراء و φυσική (فيسيكه) أي الطبيعة أو دراسة الطبيعة) هي أحد فروع الفلسفة التي تهتم بدراسة المبادئ الأولى والوجود (الأنتولوجيا).
عمليا جميع المسائل التي لا يمكن تصنيفها ضمن الإطار الطبيعي (الفيزيائي الواقعي المادي تصنف ضمن إطار الميتافيزياء. هذا ما يجعل الميتافيزياء يتناول بدراسته الظواهر الروحية والنفسية ويدخل في مناقشة الظواهر الغريبة مثل الجن، الاشباح، والتخاطر.

العلم اثبت ان كل شئ في هذا العالم يتكون من ذرات ، جزيئات ، الكترونات و بروتونات سابحة ومهتزة... اي ان القانون العام هو اهتزاز الذرة بما فيها وكذلك نعرف جميعا ان كل يهتز ضمن رتبة معينة وضمن موجة معينة (وهذا يقودنا إلى ان الكون برمته عبارة عن موجات تختلف فقط في طول موجتها ) وكلما زاد اهتزاز الشئ كلما زاد رقة و اكتسب شفافية (كالغازات مثلا) وحواسنا البشرية لا تستطيع ان تستوعب الا مدى معين من الرتب فمثلا حاسة السمع مقيدة بين عتبة السمع وعتبة الالم (من 20 إلى 20000 ذبذبة في الثانية) اي ان الاذن البشرية لا تدرك الا أحد عشر سلما ونصف من اصل بلايين السلالم الصوتية واي شي ذو رتبة اقل او اعلى فاننا لا ندركه .... وهذا يدل على ان الانسان لا يستوعب الا الاحداث الظاهره فقط!!...وما هو جدير بالذكر ان هذه النظرية سمحت للعلماء ان يفترضوا وجود اكوان متداخلة مع بعضها اي يخترق بعضها الاخر دون ان يشعر احدها بوجود الاخر نظرا لتغاير رتبته في التردد...
هذا ما سمح لعلم ما وراء الطبيعة ان يخرج للافق ..او علم الباراسيكولوجي .. و يعني بعلم ما وراء النفس .. او ما وراء الفيزياء .. مع انه متعلق بشدة بعلم الفيزياء..
اشتهرت زرقاء اليمامة في الجاهلية بحدة بصرها ، وقيل انها كانت تستطيع الرؤية بوضوح على بعد مسيرة ثلاثة أيام . وقيل انها رأت مرة علائم غزو متجهة نحو قبيلتها .. فلما حذرتهم سخروا منها ولم يصدقوها - فلم يكونوا على علم او يقين بمقدرتها - ثم وقعت الواقعة وجاءهم الغزو الذي حذرت منه زرقاء اليمامة ...
هذه الحكاية عندما يسمعها او يقرأها انسان القرن العشرين فإنه يبتسم اذا شعر بمبالغتها او يهملها اذا اعتبرها اسطورة خرافية .. لكنها في نظر علم نفس الخوارق تعتبر واقعة محتملة الحدوث لامجال للمبالغة او الخرافة فيها .. والتاريخ حافل بمثل هذه الخوارق التي لم تخضع للمنهج العلمي الا مؤخرا ..
ان ما أثبته علم نفس الخوارق من الحقائق التالية يمكن ان يفتح للانسان ابوابا اخرى من المعرفة :
- فقد ثبت ان بإمكان العقل ان يتصل بعقل آخر دون واسطة مادية
- وان بامكان العقل الاتصال بموجودات او مخلوقات أخرى يشعر بها دون واسطة
- وان بامكان العقل تخطي المسافات الشاسعة
- وان بامكانه التأثير في حركة الجماد والحيوان ..
عندما يتصل عليك أحد أصدقائك او زملائك .. وترد عليه بالهاتف مثلاً.. تقول له : كنت اريد الاتصال عليك انا ايضا ..!
لكنك قد تعتبرها صدفه..!
تشعر احيانا ببعض الوخزات وتقول انا اشعر بشعور سئ حيال شخص معين ..! وبعدها قد يكون هذا الشخص يعاني من وعكة صحية المت به.. وتعتبرها انت صدفه ..!
لكن .. عندما نفكر ملياً بهذا نجد بانها تتكرر علينا مرارا وتكرارا ولا زلنا نعتبرها صدف..رغم انه لا وجود للصدف بهذه الحياه فكل شئ مقدر ..!


هذه بعضٌ من الأمثلة (الباراسيكولوجية) .. وهو علم قائم بحد ذاته (و ما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلاً ) .. ويدعى بالباراسيكولوجي ..Parapsychology وهذا الاسم على قسمين الأول:
para : ويعني باللغة العربية ما وراء أو ما خلف psychology : أي علم النفس .. واذا جمعنا القسمين تكون : ما وراء علم النفس . وقد أُقر هذا العلم في القرن التاسع عشر في العديد من البلدان واقيمت له الكليات والمعاهد .. سواء في الولايات المتحدة .. أو في روسيا في حقبة الأتحاد السوفيتي .. ولا ننسى أن "ستالين " كان مهتم بالتخاطر في الوقت الذي كان يشغل فيه زعيم الاتحاد السوفيتي .
للباراسيكولجي عدة فروع .. منها :
Telepathie: التلباثي .. وهو كلمة مزجية من تعبير يوانني وتعني في الأصل الشعور عن بعد .. ويتعارف على هذا المصطلح بالعربية بـ " التخاطر " وينقسم أيضاً إلى عدة فروع ..
Telekinsis: التيليكينيزيا .. أي التحريك عن بعد بقوة العقل .. أو ما يعرف بـ " العقل فوق المادة ".
Clair-audiance: الجلاء السمعي
Clairvoyance: الجلاء البصري ( ما تسمى بالمكائفة عند علماء المسلمين )
Astral projection: الطرح الروحي أو الخروج من الجسد الذي يحصل بواسطة الجسد الأثيري Corps Astral
Spiritism: الأتصال بكائنات غير منظورة.
Extrasensory per ception: الإدراك عن غير طريق الحواس .
وهناك الكثير مما يدرسه هذا العلم ..
كانت هذه مجرد بداية بسيطة للتعرف على هذا العلم الغير غريب على علماء المسلمين ومنهم العالم ابن القيم -رحمه الله- ويتضح اطلاعه على هذا العلم في كتابه ( الروح ) وايضا كانت هذه من كرامات صحابة الرسول -رضي الله عنهم- و اولياء الله الصالحين .. والذي لا يزال علماء الغرب يتعمقون في مسائله .. ولا يزال الموضوع متشعباً ..

----------


## Snap

أرجو أن لاتبدو لك مشاركتي السابقة وكانها لاعلاقة لها بالطرح وإن كانت تبدو كذلك للوهلة الأولى

----------


## تريستان

*هل تذكر الزمن الذي كان المسلمون يحكمون فيه العالم؟

عزيزي الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني ...
تحيه طيبه اليك والى كل من يرى مراره الواقع الذي نحياه ...

الكل يذكر هذا الزمان وما نسيناه أبدا ...
ولكن السؤال الحقيقي ...
لماذا أصبح هذا الزمان على مر العصور والسنين مجرد روايات تحولت الى أساطير ؟
عزيزي د . جمال ...
أتعجب كثيرا من هذه القضيه .. وأبحث فيها مرارا وتكرارا ...
تذكر معي تلك الايام التي عاشها الشعب المصري في عهد عبدالناصر ...
تذكر الروح التي كانت تسود الشعب والعالم العربي ...
ثم بدأ التحول .. الذي اذا نظرنا اليه نظره متأنيه لوجدنا أن ما يحدث ما هو الا تنفيذنا لكل ما ورد ببروتوكولات صهيون .. رافضين أن نفكر .. رافضين أن نصدق اننا بكل ما يحدث من تطور وانفتاح
وانجذابنا وتقليدنا الاعمى لكل ما يلقى الينا من سياسات سواءً كانت اقتصاديه او دينيه او منهجيه او
شعائريه او ترفيهيه او حتى فكريه وحياتيه .. اننا أصبحنا كما يريدون .
خرجت أجيال وأجيال لا تعلم شيئاً عن الحقائق ...
وأصبحت الحقائق بالنسبه اليهم تلك التي يعيشونها كل يوم من يوم مولدهم !!
ومع غياب التربيه والعلم أصبح التاريخ الاسلامي مشوهاً ان لم يكن معدما !!

*******

عزيزي د . جمال ...
درست علوم الاجتماع بكليه الاداب وأثقل علمي كثره السفر ومعاشره الشعوب وثقافاتها ...
هناك فئات عريضه لا تحيا لشيء الا لنانسي وهيفاء فقط مع اختلاف الاعمار ...
وهناك أيضا فئات لا يمكنك أن تتصورها تحيا فقط من أجل الحصول على المخدرات .. حتى ما لبثوا 
ان أصبحت هذه هي الحياه الطبيعيه بالنسبه لهم ...
وهناك من يعيشون كالخفاش .. فهم لا يفيقون من سباتهم الا ليلا .. ولا يعلمون شيئا عما يحدث 
بالنهار أبدا ...
وهناك من تطرف ف الدين بغير علم بل ويرفض العلم الصحيح .. مقتنعا بجهله تماما ومقاتلا من أجله ...
وهناك الكثييييييير من الآباء لا تعلم شيئاً عن فلذات أكبادها ... لماذا ؟ ليوفروا لهم المأكل والملبس
ومتطلبات الحياه التي لا تنتهي أبدا .. لأننا أصبحنا أيضا نستهلك كل شيء ؛ سواء ان كنا تحتاجه
فعلا او حتى لا نحتاجه ... المهم اننا لابد من شرائه واستهلاكه حتى وان كان استهلاك هذا الشيء
هو وضعه فوق الدولاب أو تحت السرير ...
وهناك ... وهناك .... وهناك ....

********

اننا وللأسف دُما تحركها سياسات أخرى ...
عزيزي الدكتور ...
القضيه كبيره جدا ومتشعبه وطريقها مظلم من أعلى الى أسفل ...
فلو صلحت القياده ... لصلح باقي الجسد ...
ولكن هيهات ...
ونحن نتبع الكفر ونأبى أن نتبع الحق ...
حكم المسلمون العالم لأنهم اتبعوا الحق المبين من خالق الكون وما عليه ...
فكيف لنا أن نعيد هذا ونحن نحارب الحق المبين تقربا من القوى العظمى في هذا العالم ظنا منا 
أنهم من يمدنا بمقومات الحياة ...
ولبئس ما يمدوننا به ...
ولبئس ما نحيا من أجله ...
*

----------


## Snap

الفاضل جمال الشربيني
سعدت كثيراً برسالتك الشخصية التي عبرت فيها عن سرورك من تلك الفواصل المعلوماتية التي أقدمها وفهمك وإستيعابك أن علاقتها بطروحك وطيدة وإن بدت للوهلة الأولى لاعلاقة لها بالطروح وهذا يدفعني أن أواصل فواصلي المعلوماتية بكل موضوعاتك كما تتفضل سيادتك بفعل ذلك بموضوعات الآخرين تعبيراً عن تقديري وإمتناني لشخصك .


 

الآن نتكلم عن الشامبنزي :

الشِمْبانزِي أو البَعَام أو البَعَامَة هو نوع القردة العلیا الأفریقیة وهو من سکنة الکهوف Pan troglodytes في إفريقيا ينتمي لعائلة الهومینیدي (أشباه الإنسان) التي تضم إلى جانب الشِمْبَانْزِي، الجيبون والغوريلا والسعلاة. وهناك نوع آخر من الشمبانزي القزم یسمى بالونوبو .ويُصنف الشِمْبَانْزِي ضمن الحيوانات الأكثر ذكاء.
 
صفات الشمبانزي
الشیمبانزي هو قرد کبیر و قوي نسبیا ذو جسم مقوقع قلیلا. طول الشمبانزي البالغ یتراوح بین 130 سم إلى 160 سم و وزنه یترواح ما بین 30 إلى 60 کغم وطول ذراعیه یمکن أن یصل إلى 270 سم، عضلات کتفه و أذرعه قویة جدا أي أقوى بکثیر من أذرع البشر. على النقیض من ذلك فإن رجلي الشمبانزي قصیران. أنفه صغیر نسبیا و له عینان عمیقان، وشکل حواجبه ملفت للنظر، للشمبانزي أذنان کبیران مدوران و له أیضا فك علوي عریض و له شفتان غیر سمیکتین.
یغطي معظم جسم الشمبانزي شعر طویل أسود اللون وله وجه عار من الشعر تقریبا. ولون وجه وردي اللون في مرحلة الطفولة و الشباب و یمیل للسواد کلما تقدم في العمر وعندما یصل إلى الشیخوخة یکون لون الوجه قد تحول إلى اللون الأسود متعرج الجلد. وهناك أیضا بعض أنواع الشمبانزي تمتلك وجوها بیضاء، و المؤخرة عار من الشعر. أنثى الشمبانزي مؤخرتها وردیة (بدون شعر) و تکون منتفخة و حجم هذا الإنتفاخ یتغیر وفقا للمرحلة التي تمر بها في العادة الشهریة (الحیض). العادة الشهریة تکمل دورتها عادة في 24 یوما. ومن الجدیر بالذکر أن أنثى الشمبانزي العذراء تمتلك أیضا غشاء البكارة. نوع من القرود شديد الذكاء،يشبه الغوريلا،وِِإن كان اصغر منها في الحجم،يستطيع السير على قدميه كلإنسان،ويبني بيته فوق الشجر 
 
موطن الشمبانزي و بیئة عیشه
الشمبانزي موجود في الغابات التي تنتشر فیها المسطحات المائیة في وسط و غرب القارة الأفریقیة، في دول مثل السنغال و مرورا بکونغو-کینشاسا في الضفة الشمالیة لنهر کونغو ، وکذلك موجود في تانزانیا و أوغندا و یعیش الشمبانزي في غابات مفتوحة ذات الأشجار الضخمة و التي یکثر فیها سقوط الأمطار. و کذلك یمکن أن یتواجد الشمبانزي في المناطق الجبلیة الملیئة بالأشجار أو بالأعشاب.


تطور الشمبانزي
ویعتبر البونوبو و الشمبانزي قریب الصلة بالإنسان في السلم التطوري. تم تحدید خریطة جینوم کل من الإنسان و الشمبانزي وکانت النتیجة مذهلة إذ أن الحمض النووي للشمبانزي مطابق بنسبة من 94،6 % إلى 99،4 % و هناك إختلاف بین العلماء في تحدید نسبة التطابق ولکن لیس هناك عالم أعطى نسبة أقل من 94% ، و یرجع بعض العلماء هذا التطابق النسبي الکبیر إلى أن الإنسان و الشمبانزي یلتقون في جد مشترك قبل ما یقرب من 6 ملایین سنة قبل الآن في القارة الأفریقیة. ویمکنك عزیزي القاريء قراءة التقریر الکامل باللغة الإنکلیزیة من خلال الرابط التاليتسلسل جینوم الشمبانزي و مقارنته بجینوم الإنسان


 

طریقة العیش
الشمبانزي هو حیوان نهاري بمعنى أنه کثیر النشاط و العمل في النهار فقط. و خاصة في الصبح و الظهیرة یکون نشطا جدا و یمشي غالبا على الأرض و لکن یصرف أیضا بعضا من وقته في تسلق الأشجار لجمع الغذاء أو للنوم على الشجرة. إذا کانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة فیقوم الشمبانزي بأخذ استراحة تحت الظل.

تغلب الشمبانزي على الانسان في اختبارات الذاكره
صمم علماء يابانيون تجارب استطاع فيها عدد من حيوانات الشمبانزي الصغيرة التغلب على طلاب جامعات في اختبارات للذاكرة الفوتوغرافية بفارق كبير.
وتضمنت المهام تذكر مواقع أرقام على شاشة كمبيوتر والتمكن من معرفة ترتيب ظهورها بشكل صحيح.
وتشير الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "البيولوجيا الحديثة" إلى أننا نملك قدرات أقل مما كنا نظن بالنسبة لأقرب مخلوق لنا.
وحتى ما قبل نشر الدورية كان العلماء يعتقدون أن الشمبانزي لا يمتلك قدرة البشر في الذاكرة والمهارات العقلية الأخرى.
وقال تتسورو ماتسوزاوا، وهو كبير باحثين في جامعة كيوتو اليابانية، إنه لم يحدث أن "تخيل أحد أن الشمبانزي، خاصة في هذه السن الصغيرة الذي لم يتعد الخامسة من العمر، يمكن أن تبلي بلاء أحسن من البشر في اختبارات الذاكرة."
وكان الدكتور ماتسوزاوا وزملائه قد أجروا منافسات بين ثلاثة أزواج من حيوانات الشمبانزي الصغيرة وأمهاتهم ضد طلاب جامعيين في اختبار ذاكرة يتضمن أرقاما.
وقبل المنافسات تم تعليم الشمبانزي العد من واحد إلى تسعة.
وخلال الاختبارات تم تقديم مهمات ظهرت فيها أرقام مختلفة تتراوح ما بين الواحد والتسعة على شاشة لمس.
ثم تم استبدال الأرقام التي ظهرت على الشاشة بمربعات خالية، ليطلب من المتنافسين تذكر أين ظهر رقم ما على الشاشة قبل اختفائه، ثم الضغط على موقعه.
وبعد انتهاء الاختبارات اكتشف أن الشمبانزي الصغير في العمر أبلى بشكل عام بلاء أفضل من أمهات الشمبانزي والطلاب البالغين.

وكان الطلاب أبطأ من جميع حيوانات الشمبانزي في ردة فعلهم خلال الاختبارات.
ثم تلاعب الباحثون بتوقيتات ظهور الأرقام على الشاشة من أجل مقارنة الذاكرة التي تعمل لدى البشر بنظيرتها لدى الشمبانزي.
وقد أبلى مرة ثانية الشمبانزي بلاء أفضل من الطلاب في السرعة والدقة عندما ظهرت الأرقام لفترات وجيزة.
وكان الوقت الأقصر المسجل هو 210 ميللي من الثانية، وسجله شمبانزي، وهو وقت قصير للغاية لدرجة أن لا يمكن رؤيته بالحركة الطبيعية للعين البشرية.
وبقول العلماء اليابانيون إن ذلك يعتبر دليلا على أن الشمبانزي الصغير في العمر لديه ذاكرة فوتوغرافية تمكنه من تذكر أي مشهد بصري مركب خلال طرفة عين. وهو شيء موجود لدى الأطفال لكن يتدهور مع تقدم العمر.
ووصفت الدكتورة ليزا بار، والتي تعمل مع حيوانات الشمبانزي في مركز يركيس بريمايت التابع لجامعة إيموري في أطلانطا بالولايات المتحدة الكشف العلمي بأنه "خارق".
وقالت الدكتورة بارا إن "الشمبانزي بالرغم من أنه أقرب كائن حي لنا إلا أنه في موقع متميز لإعلامنا حول إرثنا من التطور".

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *هل تذكر الزمن الذي كان المسلمون يحكمون فيه العالم؟
> *
> 
> 
> *عزيزي الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني ...*
> *تحيه طيبه اليك والى كل من يرى مراره الواقع الذي نحياه ...*
> *الكل يذكر هذا الزمان وما نسيناه أبدا ...*
> *ولكن السؤال الحقيقي ...*
> *لماذا أصبح هذا الزمان على مر العصور والسنين مجرد روايات تحولت الى أساطير ؟*
> ...


 
أنه شئ رائع حقا أن كثير ممن يشارك فى الموضوعات التى أطرحها للنقاش تكون المشاركة الأولى له فى المنتدى فأهلا ومرحبا بك عزيزى تريستان من المنصورة مسقط راس أبى يرحمه الله ومنصوره دايما بإذن الله...عزيزى الإجابات على كل تساؤلاتك تجدها فى كثير من موضوعاتى السابقة وأحدث هذه الموضوعات هى:
الكتالوج الأمريكى وتفكيك مصر....... ‏( 1 2) 
 دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
سيادة الرئيس شكرا.........وعدت فأوفيت
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
الخوف والأمية 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  

الموضوع التالى شئ يستحق المرور عليه:
إستطلاع: من هؤلاء من تريده رئيس مصر القادم
أم ترتر  
وإليك كلمة السر الغائبة عن الجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الفاضل جمال الشربيني
> سعدت كثيراً برسالتك الشخصية التي عبرت فيها عن سرورك من تلك الفواصل المعلوماتية التي أقدمها وفهمك وإستيعابك أن علاقتها بطروحك وطيدة وإن بدت للوهلة الأولى لاعلاقة لها بالطروح وهذا يدفعني أن أواصل فواصلي المعلوماتية بكل موضوعاتك كما تتفضل سيادتك بفعل ذلك بموضوعات الآخرين تعبيراً عن تقديري وإمتناني لشخصك .
> 
> 
>  
> 
> الآن نتكلم عن الشامبنزي :
> 
> الشِمْبانزِي أو البَعَام أو البَعَامَة هو نوع القردة العلیا الأفریقیة وهو من سکنة الکهوف Pan troglodytes في إفريقيا ينتمي لعائلة الهومینیدي (أشباه الإنسان) التي تضم إلى جانب الشِمْبَانْزِي، الجيبون والغوريلا والسعلاة. وهناك نوع آخر من الشمبانزي القزم یسمى بالونوبو .ويُصنف الشِمْبَانْزِي ضمن الحيوانات الأكثر ذكاء.
> ...


أحمدك يا رب ها هو أحد تلاميذى"Snap" من السنبلاوين فى السنة النهائية فى مدرسة الفواصل المعلوماتية الذكية ينبغ فى علم "فن الشربينية والفواصل المعلوماتية الذكية"!


**
*مضطر أخصم 5 درجات منك*
*لأنك إستعملت صورة*
*من واحد من مواضيعى السابقة*
*بدون أن تذكر أنها صورة سبق للإستاذ* 
*إستعمالها!*



*وكمان مضطر أخصم 5 درجات منك*
*لأنك إستعملت صور*
*تشجع على التدخين*
*تلك العادة السيئة*
*القاتلة*
*!*

----------


## تريستان

*مع فائق احترامي اليك وتقديري عزيزي الدكتور جمال ...
الا أني أخشى أنك لم تتفهم مقصدي أو محور حديثي ...
أنا لم أطرح أسئله .. بل أقررت واقعا مريرا ...
ولقد قرأت معظم مواضيعك و جميعها رائعه وبناءه ...
ولكن ...
السؤال المطروح دوماً ...
ما النتيجه ؟؟
ماذا بعد كل هذا ؟؟ !!*

----------


## M . B

السؤال المطروح دوماً ...
ما النتيجه ؟؟
ماذا بعد كل هذا ؟؟ !!


بالفعل ماذا بعد ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يا جماعة أهل الخير المطالبين بــــــ :




> ماذا بعد كل هذا ؟؟ !!
> ماذا بعد كل هذا ؟؟ !!




للأسف السيناريو المطروح
جاء من هناك
جاء من إسرائيل
جارتنا العزيزة
حيث أن الرفض العالمى والدولى
سيقف بالمرصاد
لأى إنقلاب عسكرى مصرى معلن
لذا كان السيناريو الإسرائيلى
على النحو التالى
إنقلاب عسكرى صامت
وغير معلن
تنتهى فيه نقل السلطة
إلى العسكريين
بقيادة الجنرال
عمر سليمان
ولا حد شاف ولا حد درى
ولا حد أعترض
ودقى يا مزيكا
لا 
للتوريث الملكى
ونعم
للتوريث العسكرى
وعلى المتضرر
اللجوء
للقضاء المكتئب

----------


## the diver

*سيدى الدكتور تحية طيبه وحياك الله انا متفق معك فى كل كلمه كتبتها ولكن اسمح لى بتعقيب 
سيدى الدكتور هل المطلوب من كل امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يكونوا علماء او فقهاء؟ اذن فمن للسلاح؟   كلا بل نجعل من بيننا كما فعل اسلافنا فكان يوجد ابو هريره وابن عباس وابن مسعود كان فى المقابل  يوجد خالد بن الوليد والمقداد بن عمرو يقاتلون فى سبيل الله كما كان يوجد علماء الدين يوجد المقاتلين
الذين يطبقون قول الله " وقاتلوا فى سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم " نريد رجال كخالد وعمرو والمقداد وابو دجانه سيدى ارجوا الا اكون قد اطلت عليك
 ولكن كما ان هذا الدين يريد العلماء كذلك يريد الشهداءوجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## A broken heart

بداية او ان اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع، وايضا اشكر من قام بارساله الى بريدك الالكتروني.
نعم سيدي كل ما ذكر في الموضوع حقيقي ومن ينكره يكون كمن ينكر نور الشمس في عز النهار.
وللاسف نحن نعلم كيف فعلوها بالرغم من كل الصعوبات ،ولكن اصبحت السلبية جزء من حياتنا اليومية، ليس لاننا هكذا ولكننا اصبحنا شعب مطحون يدور في فلك الحصول على لقمة العيش،في ظل ادارة ظالمة مستبدة ، وتعودنا ان نحيا مثل النعام فبدلا من المواجهة ندفن رؤسنا في الرمال،و نلقي باللوم على الاخرين(الغرب) في مساعدة اليهود ليصلوا الى ما وصلوا اليه الان .اصبحوا في المقدمة ونحن اصبحنا ................وللاسف ارى ان بعض الاخوة في ردودهم القوا باللوم على عاتق بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون بالرغم من انه لم يثبت حتى الان صحة وجود هذا الكتاب ام لا، وحتى ان كان صحيح، ولكننا نعلم ان ما حدث سواء في الماضي وما يحدث الان وما سيحدث مستقبلا لم يكن شيئا عفويا ولكنه حدث نتيجة تخطيط وتنسيق ودراسة لمعطيات الامور في العالم وشملتها بنظرة مستقبلية.وهذا هو الفرق بيننا وبينهم .
وتذكرت ايضا فيلما وثائقيا عن اليهود في امريكا في بداية العشرينيات، عرض على الهيستوري تشانل وكيف كانوا يعاملون حين اذن  حيث انهم كانوا فئة منبوذة في هذه الفترة،ولكنهم لم يستسلموا،ولم يلقوا باللوم على الاخرين كما نفعل،فلقد اصبحوا ساسة العالم في كل نواحي الحياة العلمية والعملية .
شكرا للمرة الثانية. واتمنى ان يستطيع كل من يقرا الموضوع ان يرى ما بين السطور ولا يكتفي بالقشور
تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *سيدى الدكتور تحية طيبه وحياك الله انا متفق معك فى كل كلمه كتبتها ولكن اسمح لى بتعقيب* 
> 
> 
> *سيدى الدكتور هل المطلوب من كل امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يكونوا علماء او فقهاء؟ اذن فمن للسلاح؟ كلا بل نجعل من بيننا كما فعل اسلافنا فكان يوجد ابو هريره وابن عباس وابن مسعود كان فى المقابل يوجد خالد بن الوليد والمقداد بن عمرو يقاتلون فى سبيل الله كما كان يوجد علماء الدين يوجد المقاتلين*
> *الذين يطبقون قول الله " وقاتلوا فى سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم " نريد رجال كخالد وعمرو والمقداد وابو دجانه سيدى ارجوا الا اكون قد اطلت عليك* 
> *ولكن كما ان هذا الدين يريد العلماء كذلك يريد الشهداءوجزاكم الله خيرا*


 :f2: عزيزى الدايفر
سامحنى إن تجرأت وقلت لك أن مضمون وروح الرسالة التى وجدتها فى صندوق بريدى لم يصلك بالقدر الكافى فلا مجال ولا يعقل أن نقارن تاريخنا الإسلامى المشرف لرجال عاصروا رسولنا الكريم لا يمكن أن يتكرر مثلهم مرة أخرى ولن يتكرر إلا إذا أرسل الله رسولا جديداً، وهذا لن يحدث لأن محمدا كان خاتم الأنبياء، وصاحب الرسول الجديد رجالا وصحابة على نفس مستوى صحابة رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم....ولكن أنهم يقولون العبرة بالخواتم وليس بالبدايات و التى كانت ناجحة...ما الفائدة من بدايات كانت ناجحة ونهايات خائبة وفاشلة....ودائما نحن المصريين نتغنى بتاريخ القدماء المصريين بناة الأهرامات فحين نحن فى قاع الدول المتخلفة يتغنى بعضنا للأسف بأننا فى المركز الــ 17 عالميا من حيث قوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة بينما إسرائيل فى المركز الــ 23 فى حين 7 من جامعات إسرائيل من أحسن 400 وليس 500 جامعة فى العالم بينما جامعاتنا المصرية خارج هذه القائمة....ما الفائدة من قوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة بينما داخلنا مخوخ ومسوس و ضعيف وشبابنا فاقد الإنتماء والهوية وغارق لا محالة فى محاولاته البائسة فى الهجرة غير الشرعية بحثا عن لقمة العيش...أرجوك عزيزى الدايفر أعد قراءة الرسالة فى المشاركة رقم 1 بتروى فائق الحدود وبارك الله فيك!



ما الفائدة من قوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة بينما داخلنا مخوخ ومسوس وضعيف

----------


## روجوان

يا أستاذ العرب حتى مش عارفين يعلموا أبنائهم القيم والأخلاق والفضيله ولا حتى عارفين دينهم صح
يا ريت لو نبدأ حتى بأطفال إنهارده ممكن هما يعلموا أبنائهم إزاى يبتكروا ويفكروا بدل ما ينقلوا ويقلدوا 
يا ريت لو نتخلى عن نظرية المؤامره اللى بتأخرنا ومش بتعملنا حاجه تفيدنا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا أستاذ العرب حتى مش عارفين يعلموا أبنائهم القيم والأخلاق والفضيله ولا حتى عارفين دينهم صح
> يا ريت لو نبدأ حتى بأطفال إنهارده ممكن هما يعلموا أبنائهم إزاى يبتكروا ويفكروا بدل ما ينقلوا ويقلدوا 
> يا ريت لو نتخلى عن نظرية المؤامره اللى بتأخرنا ومش بتعملنا حاجه تفيدنا


 :f2:  أهلا بالعضوة الجديدة العزيزة روجوان

----------


## noogy

د/ جمال 
ياترى بايدينا ايه نعمله ؟
ياترى العيب فينا احنا ولا فى صناع القرار  ؟
اى اب وام همهم انهم يعلموا اولادهم ويأكلوهم احسن اكل ويلبسوهم احسن لبس ويوفروا لهم كل اللى اولادهم يطلبوه 
الاولاد همهم انهم يتعلموا ويدخلوا الجامعة علشان يكون معاهم مؤهل عال بالاسم وبس لانهم عارفين ان فى نهاية التعليم مفيش شغل
ويشتغلوا اى حاجة علشان يجهزوا لنفسهم ويتجوزوا ونفس القصة تتكرر 
ياترى الناس دى مقصرة فى اللى بيعملوه ؟
متهيألى لأ .......
كل واحد بيبذل اقصى جهد عنده علشان اللى حواليه 
طب العيب فين ؟؟؟؟؟
فى التعليم .... اللى مافيهوش اى شىء جديد كل اللى بندرسه بدائيات العلم 
حتى لو فى  طالب نبغة هيفرغ ذكائه ده فى ايه 
شوف كام طفل عندنا عندهم نسبة الذكاء عالية الوزراة عملت ايه كل اللى قالوه مفيش بايدنا منهج يتناسب مع مستوى ذكائه 
فى المصانع .... مفيش حاجة عندنا بيتم تصنيعها فعليا بايدى مصرية 100% 
حتى القلم والبراية بنستوردهم
براءات الاختراع واللى بتترمى فى الادراج 
فقر ........ جهل 
حاجات كتير
المسئولين مش فاضيين همهم يجمعوا فلوس من الناس ازاى ؟!
فنانين وفنانات مرتباتهم ملايين بس فين الرسالة اللى بيأدوها  ، لاعيبة كورة بيتصرف عليهم ملايين بس فين البطولات اللى كسبوها ؟
رجال اعمل بيصرفوا عالمطربات ويشتروا لكل واحدة فيهم فيلا ولا قصر ده غير رصيد فى البنك ليها  ويوم ماتقولهم اتبرع للمستشفى ولا عايزين فلوس للفقراء يقول منين الازمة المالية اثرت عليا 
يا دكتور الناس فيها خير بس ازاى كل ده يطلع فى الجو اللى احنا عايشين فيه ده
كل مصرى بيسافر للخارج بيثبت نفسه والكل بيشهدله بعبقريته بس بلده مش مقدراه 
والامثلة كتير 
وفى الاخر هنعمل ايه ؟
ادينا بنتكلم بينا وبين نفسينا حتى الكلام مش قادرين نطلعه  :Shutup2: 
شكرا ليك يادكتور عالموضوع  ::h::  ::h:: 
واللى قدرنا نعمله هنا اننا خرجنا اللى جوانا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا ليك يادكتور عالموضوع 
> واللى قدرنا نعمله هنا اننا خرجنا اللى جوانا


 :f: أبنتى العزيزة نوجى :f2: 
أنتى بنفسك قولتى أول خطوة فى العلاج الناجح وبقية روشتة العلاج ممكن تصرفيها من أرشيف مواضيعى ومشاركاتى فى المنتدى...مع كل حبى وتقديرى لكى وللعزيز المبدع أيمن خطاب :f:

----------


## جاد بدر

الموضوع احصائيا خطير ولكنه اثار اشمئزازي في شتي المجالات المعروضه ..........؟؟؟
 الحمد لله الذي خلقنا مسلمين.......... شكرا

----------


## علاء فرج

شكرا للأستاذ سناب على ما قدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة ولى سؤال فى المقطع ما بين القوسين 0(ویعتبر البونوبو و الشمبانزي قریب الصلة بالإنسان في السلم التطوري. تم تحدید خریطة جینوم کل من الإنسان و الشمبانزي وکانت النتیجة مذهلة إذ أن الحمض النووي للشمبانزي مطابق بنسبة من 94،6 % إلى 99،4 % و هناك إختلاف بین العلماء في تحدید نسبة التطابق ولکن لیس هناك عالم أعطى نسبة أقل من 94% ، و یرجع بعض العلماء هذا التطابق النسبي الکبیر إلى أن الإنسان و الشمبانزي یلتقون في جد مشترك قبل ما یقرب من 6 ملایین سنة قبل الآن في القارة الأفریقیة. ویمکنك عزیزي القاريء قراءة التقریر الکامل باللغة الإنکلیزیة من خلال الرابط التالي)
هل تلمح الى صحة نظرية التطور لداروين ؟ 
مع التحية

----------


## علاء فرج

تحية لاستاذى الدكتور جمال
شكرا على موضوعك القيم وأناشدك ان تستمر فى جلد الذات لعلنا نستفيق من أوهام العظمة و التبجح بعدد المسلمين وكثرة النسل 
لى سؤال لحضرتك قرأت كلمة منك اردت العليق عليها و شكرك فلم اجدها عموما شاكر لك جدا مهما كان سبب ازالتها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الموضوع احصائيا خطير ولكنه اثار اشمئزازي في شتي المجالات المعروضه ..........؟؟؟
> الحمد لله الذي خلقنا مسلمين.......... شكرا


*نصيحة غالية جدا*
أنت تعلم أننا نتخلص من مخلفاتنا الجسد
فى دورة المياه (المرحاض)
وذلك بشد مياه السيفون
عليها

وأنت لتتخلص من 
إشمئزازك
عليك أيضا بشد مياه السيفون عليها
وذلك بشرب كميات كبيرة من المياه
على الريق
مع أهمية قراءة البسلمة
بصوت مسموع
قبل الشرب 
نصيحة من مجرب وخبير!

----------


## جاد بدر

احنا اصابنا الاحباط من هذه التقارير ..................

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> احنا اصابنا الاحباط من هذه التقارير ..................


 
نصيحة غالية جدا
أنت تعلم أننا نتخلص من مخلفاتنا الجسد
فى دورة المياه (المرحاض)
وذلك بشد مياه السيفون
عليها

وأنت لتتخلص من 
الإحباط
عليك أيضا بشد مياه السيفون عليها
وذلك بشرب كميات كبيرة من المياه
على الريق
مع أهمية قراءة البسلمة
بصوت مسموع
قبل الشرب 
نصيحة من مجرب وخبير!

----------


## جاد بدر

تعقيبا علي الدكتور مهندس/ جمال
     هل هو سرد لقصص كفاح اليهود أم تعجيزا لهمم المسلمين وزيادة احباطهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تعقيبا علي الدكتور مهندس/ جمال
> هل هو سرد لقصص كفاح اليهود أم تعجيزا لهمم المسلمين وزيادة احباطهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
سؤال متأخر جدا ولكن نقول إييه بقى رغم تأخر هذا السؤال ولكن يبقى دائما شئ أخير ولا يسعنا إلا أن نقول أن السؤال رغم تأخره الشديد ولكنه برضك جاء فى ميعاده قبل أن ينطلق قطار تقدم الشعوب العربية والإسلامية الذى تأخر إنطلاقه عدة قرون بسبب ظروف وقوع معظم هذه الدول تحت براثن الدول الإحتلالية (يطلق عليها بالخطأ دول إستعمارية) أمثال بريطانيا العظمى (سابقا) وفرنسا وهولندا والبرتغال وأسبانيا وروسيا ممثلة فى الإتحاد السوفييتى (دول من العالم القديم) ثم تسلمت المفاتيح من هذه الدول القديمة دول إحتلالية جديدة وهى ماما أمريكا وشقيقتها إسرائيل (دول من العالم الحديث)...ونرجع للسؤال المتأخر الذى جاء فى وقته وهاك الجواب عزيزى جاد بدر:
السؤال:
هل هو سرد لقصص كفاح اليهود أم تعجيزا لهمم المسلمين وزيادة احباطهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجواب:
المحبطين أصلا لا أمل فيهم سيأخذون الموضوع وهم محبطين فيزيدهم الموضوع إحباطاً على إحباطهم المتأصل ليصبحوا (إحباط)2 (إحباط تربيع أو إحباط تكعيب بلغة الحساب)!
أما المتفائلين فسيأخذون الموضوع من وجهة نظر إيجابية ليدرسوه بعقول مفتوحة عملا بقول الله سبحانه وتعالى "أفلا تعقلون" و"أفلا تتفكرون" واضعين نصب أعينهم قول الله سبحانه وتعالى :
وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا 
وهناك من يقول وأنا أؤيده فى قوله هذا
أعرف عدوك تكسبه
خد منه الإيجابيات
وأهجر سلبياته 

وفى أحد المنتديات الهندسية وجدت من يقول 
 :Akuma:  :Akuma:  :Akuma:  
اعرف عدوك تكسبه 
لكن لن تكسب هذا العدو 
 
 
 
 
وهذا خطأ كبير 
فحتى الشيطان نفسه 
يمكنك هزيمته ودحره
بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى
إذا أنت عرفت أساليب الشيطان الدنيئة
وتسلحت بقيم الدين الإسلامى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

موضوع قوي فعلاً أشكرك عليه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> موضوع قوي فعلاً أشكرك عليه


 
حقا أنه موضوع قوى
وتزداد قوته يوما بعد يوم

بتأكد العقلاء أنه ليس إعلانا لليهود

وإنما هو تحفيز للمسلمين عامة
 :f: 
وللمصريين خاصة
 :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والدى العزيز

كل اللى أقدر أقوله إنى ناويه إن شاء الله 
لما ربنا يرزقنى بالأطفال
أبقا أربيهم صح
واعلمهم كويس يعنى يفهموا وينموا عقلهم مش يحفظوا
أعلمهم ليعرفوا وعقولهم تنور وبكده يقدروا يفكرو صح 
مش يحفظو علشان درجات فى امتحان

بجد نفسى أشوف أولادى حاجه تشرف
يكونوا مثقفين ورياضيين  وشباب يكون فخر لبلده

ولكن هيكونوا كده من خلالنا إحنا من خلال أبائهم مش من المدرسه
إحنا اللى لازم نغرس فيهم العلم والفكر من صغرهم ونساعدهم على تنميه مواهبهم أين كانت

وعلشان كده
لازم ننقل نفسنا الاول للفئه الاعلى
ونجعل الموضوع ده بدايه لينا 

والكلام مش عن أولادى لوحدى نفسى شوف الجيل جاى 
جيل فاهم وواعى وناضج مش جيل ماشى ورا شكل تامر حسنى وأشكاله (وربك قادر على المعجزات)

دى امنيتى بجد وربنا يسهلها

تحياتى لك والدى الفاضل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والدى العزيز
> 
> كل اللى أقدر أقوله إنى ناويه إن شاء الله 
> لما ربنا يرزقنى بالأطفال
> أبقا أربيهم صح
> واعلمهم كويس يعنى يفهموا وينموا عقلهم مش يحفظوا
> أعلمهم ليعرفوا وعقولهم تنور وبكده يقدروا يفكرو صح 
> مش يحفظو علشان درجات فى امتحان
> 
> ...


 :f2: أبنتى العزيزة أخت ظابط شرطه
عملها معايا السيرفر المزدحم وبالأمس أكل هم يا مم ردى المطول عليكى وقالى المزود مشغول ومزدحم فى هذه اللحظة حاول فى وقت آخر وكأنه يقول لى "*فوت علينا بكره يا مواطن*"!..والواحد مش قادر يبطل العادة الغبية ديت وهى الرد مباشرة بدون الكتابة مسبقا فى الورد Word Doc  وبعدين كوبى آند بيست فى المنتدى!
 


بتقولوا إييه
عاوزين إييه
عاوزين إنتخابات زى إيران ولبنان
مالكوش عندى إلا القول ده
*فوت علينا بكره يا مواطن*
طبعا
مش حأقول 
فى المشمش
لأننا فى موسم المشمش!

----------


## wafaa hamza

قال احد العلماء
*اننا أصحاب دين بلا خلق
             وان الغرب أصحاب خلق بلا دين*
يللا بينا نسجل الملاحظات دى
1/المصرى داخل مصر لا يحترم قوانين المرور :Bicycle: 
يلقى بالقاذورات فى الشارع
 لا يستطيع ان يقف طابور :Ranting2: 
لا يحترم النظم :Dribble: 
ابسط طريقه لايصال الافكار للاخرين هو السب والشتم ولا مانع من التطاول بالأيدى ::xx::  :Mad: 
اول كلمه بيتعلمها من اهله انت مش عارف انت بتكلم مين؟ :n: 




المصرى فى الخارج غصب عنه يحترم قوانين المرور :Cool: 
يحافظ على نظافة الشارع
يقف فى الطابور لساعات دون ان يتذمر مهو مفيش حد بيتعدى على دوره
يحترم النظم والقوانين
يستخدم اسلوب الحوار والمناقشه الهادئه ولا يلجأ للصوت العالى لانه عارف كويس اية اللى ممكن يجراله
لو على صوتة او مد ايده
الجمله السابقه بيستبدلها المصرى اللى اتعود على الأنانية والحصول على حقوقه بالغش والواسطة باى جمله اخرى يتمحلس بيها لاهالى البلد الغريب الذى يعيش به :Shutup2: 

(حاله ميئوس منها)
*أصبحنا أمة بلا دين ولا خلق
هجرنا القرءان ونسينا سورة العلق
استخدمنا الخرزة الزرقا بدلا من سورة الفلق
أصبحنا فى المؤخرة بعد أن كان لنا السبق
أصبحنا نتشبه بأهل الغرب رغم أننا من الشرق
فرطنا فى كل شئ رغم أننا أصحاب الحق
تاهت منا هويتنا رغم أننا ذوى أصول
خدرت العقول 
بعد ان كنا فراعنة تحولنا مسوخ
روقنا الدى
وكبرنا الجى
وغيرنا المعانى
ومسخنا الأسامى
وشوهنا الحقائق 
هل هناك نهاية لما نحن فيه 
هل هناك مفر مما وصل الحال أليه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> قال احد العلماء
> 
> *اننا أصحاب دين بلا خلق*
> 
> *وان الغرب أصحاب خلق بلا دين*
> 
> *هل هناك نهاية لما نحن فيه* 
> 
> *هل هناك مفر مما وصل الحال أليه*


 
أولا أنا اختلف مع هذا العالم فى قوله: 
أن الغرب أصحاب خلق بلا دين
وأقول له أنهم فى الغرب يطبقون الدين الإسلامى وهم لا يدرون
ونحن هنا فى الشرق ندين بالدين الإسلامى ولا نطبقه لأننا لا ندرى فنحن مغيبون على طول
والبركة فى حكامنا 
الرعاة
الأفاضل
فصلاح أى أمة من صلاح رعاتها

وتجئ أنت لتقول
*هل هناك نهاية لما نحن فيه* 

*هل هناك مفر مما وصل الحال إليه*

الحل يكمن فى التغيير الجماعى المشروع
ألا وهو بالنظر حولك
تجد أن الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى
له من الأعضاء ما يقرب من مليونى عضو
كونوا أنتم أحزاب جديدة يكون قوامها
3 ملايين أو 4 ملايين فى كل حزب جديد
لتقف وتنافس ذلك الحزب الأوحد المستبد
أبو 2 مليون عضو
والمسيطر على مقاليد الحكم
منذ عقود طويلة
وقتها سيصل إلى سدة الحكم
من هو يملك أوراق اللعبة
ألا وهى الأغلبية الشعبية
لا تتركوا الساحة له وحده
نافسوه فهو يتباهى بعدد أعضاءه
كونوا أكثر منه 
ولكن أبدا لا تتركوه يلعب وحيدا فى الساحة

----------


## جاد بدر

من المفترض او الواجب علي كل مصري او عربي مسلم حر او حتي غير مسلم حذف هذا الموضوع من المنتدي  هذا هو 
 نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء لصاحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب الموقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــع
لان هذا الموضوع لا يجب ان يعرض علينا من الاساس لان هذا يصيبنا بالاحباط من عرضه من حيث الموضوع ان اسلوب عرضه .
مرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــوض بشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد  ه

----------


## جاد بدر

مرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــ بشده ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوض

----------


## جاد بدر

عرض صورة كوكا كولا بالمقلوب لتنطق  لا محمد لا مكه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
موضوع اساسا من وجهه نظري وهذه حريه شخصيه واعتقد انها مكفوله للجميع حرية الرأي او علي الاقل في المنتدي ان لم يكن احدا معترضا فهـــــــــــــــو غير مقصوده ولا يمكن بأي نوع من العقل ان تكون مقصوده وهذا نوعا من انواع التحريض فقط لمجرد التحريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــض...........  شكرا

----------


## جاد بدر

> حقا أنه موضوع قوى
> وتزداد قوته يوما بعد يوم
> 
> بتأكد العقلاء أنه ليس إعلانا لليهود
> 
> وإنما هو تحفيز للمسلمين عامة
> 
> وللمصريين خاصة


اعتقد ان هذا اسلوب تحريض لمجرد انك تجيب موضوع تتكلم فيه وبس لكن بالاسلوب المحرض ده كده لايجوز من وجهه نظري انه لمجرد اعلان كوكا كولا تحرف الكلمه زي ما الكاتب عاوز وتصبح بقدرة قادر ( لامحمد  لا  مكه ) تيجب ازاي ياجماعه بالله عليكم كده حد يقولي زي ما حصل ايام احداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر قالوا الكلام ده نازل في القران الجزء التاسع رقم الايه الحاديه عشر تصبح بقدرة قادر بردك 11 سبتمبر بالذمه ده اسلوب ولا ده طريقة عرض انها للتحريض فقط .... شكرا

----------


## جاد بدر

> أبنتى العزيزة أخت ظابط شرطه
> عملها معايا السيرفر المزدحم وبالأمس أكل هم يا مم ردى المطول عليكى وقالى المزود مشغول ومزدحم فى هذه اللحظة حاول فى وقت آخر وكأنه يقول لى "*فوت علينا بكره يا مواطن*"!..والواحد مش قادر يبطل العادة الغبية ديت وهى الرد مباشرة بدون الكتابة مسبقا فى الورد word doc  وبعدين كوبى آند بيست فى المنتدى!
>  
> 
> 
> بتقولوا إييه
> عاوزين إييه
> عاوزين إنتخابات زى إيران ولبنان
> مالكوش عندى إلا القول ده
> ...


ايه ذنب المشمش في الموضوع مش عارف وبكره يطلعوا علينا بنوع تاني من الفاكهه تناسب الموضوع القادم ياناس اكتبوا حاجه مفيده تنفع الناس بلا من الهزار ده .......... شكرا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

جاد بدر

العضو سوبر
يا سيدى
أنا بحب المشمش 
وإحنا فى موسم المشمش
وأنت تكره المشمش
وخصوصا ونحن فى موسم المشمش
فإذا كان المشمش
بيسبب لك حساسية
فأنصحك بالإبتعاد عن الموضوع
أقصد الإبتعاد عن المشمش
وطالما أنك متضايق من المشمش
فالتكرم والذهاب لقاعة الشكاوى بالمنتدى
وهناك أعمل محضر إدارى
وسينظرون فى شكواك
والعدل أساس الحكم
 :f: 
توقيع

----------


## جاد بدر

النتيجة يا أستاذ/تريستان في علم الغيب أو اقولك حاجه خليك دايما مستعد بصدر رحب تحت عباءة العمده لحسن يغضب عليك زي ما غضب عليا ............... نصيحه مني ولا تلومن الا نفسك............... شكرا

----------


## تريستان

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا أستاذ جاد ...
أُوافقك على أن النتيجه في علم الغيب ...
لكن .. ليس هناك ما يمنع تبادل الافكار واكتساب المعرفه ...
واعلم عزيزي الاستاذ جاد .. أن المعرفه قوه ...
والقوه >>> تبني .. ولا >>> تُحبط ...

أما عن استعدادي بصدر رحب تحت عباءه العمده لحسن يغضب عليا زي ما غضب عليك ...
فهذا ما أضحكني في البدايه ...
ولا أوافقك عليه ...
وشكرا على النصيحه البناءه والمفيده جدا ...*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

رمضان كريم 
لكل من شاركوا في الموضوع
سواء كانوا يحبون المشمش
أو لا يحبون المشمش

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

كل شىء مكتوب في القرآن الكريم وموجود، فالله سبحانه يقول: « وقضينا لبني إسرائيل في الكتاب لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين ثم لتعلون علوا كبيرا... » إلى قوله «فإذا جاء وعد الآخرين يدخل القدس كما دخلناها أول مرة ويكبروا تكبيرا.» فهذا الأمر محسوم من الله عز وجل، ولكننا نتأمل رؤيتها قبل موتنا.  أما بالنسبة للعرب وما آلوا إليه فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تتداعى عليكم الأمم كما تتداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها..» واليوم أموال العرب وثرواتهم تأكلها الدول الأجنبية، يأخذون البترول من العرب ويعطوه لليهود كي يقضوا على الأمة العربية... هناك أمور كثيرة لكنا لا نستطيع الكلام أكثر من ذلك..

مشكور يا دكتور واوعى تقول عليا دى حاله لا مبالاه  ::'(:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *تحرك... فمجد الأمة يبدأ اليوم.*
> 
> *
> *


*
على رأيك في الحركة بركه
وربك كريم ..
والله مسيرها تروق وتحلى

 http://www.alnoor-world.com/Scientists/


*

----------


## fishawy

> كل شىء مكتوب في القرآن الكريم وموجود، فالله سبحانه يقول: « وقضينا لبني إسرائيل في الكتاب لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين ثم لتعلون علوا كبيرا... » إلى قوله «فإذا جاء وعد الآخرين يدخل القدس كما دخلناها أول مرة ويكبروا تكبيرا.»


الأستاذ عادل
أرجو التثبت من الآيات, فالقرآن لا يروى بالمعنى, ويوجد على الإنترنت لمن لا يحفظ الآيات مواقع كثيرة تمكنك من نسخ ولصق الآية كما جاءت بالمصحف الشريف.
وتصحيح الآيات هو:

(وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا (4) فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَفْعُولًا (5) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا (6) إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا )

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أستاذي الفاضل دكتور مهندس/ جمال الشربيني...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك جداً على هذا الموضوع الرائع, وأضيف: لقد صدر تقرير من مجلة اقتصادية أمريكية عن العرب هذا العام, وكان آخر تقرير قد صدر منذ عشرين سنة قالوا فيه إن العرب قد فاتهم قطار الحضارة,أما تقرير هذا العام فقالوا فيه إن العرب لم يكتفوا بترك قطار الحضارة بل ناموا, وذكروا فيه أن الإنتاج الصناعي لدولة الفلبين يزيد على إنتاج الدول العربية مجتمعة, وأن عدد براءات الاختراع الصادرة من جميع الدول العربية في عشرين سنة أقل مما صدر من دولة إسرائيل في شهر,هكذا أبلغني أحد الأصدقاء المقيمين في أمريكا.
لو عدت لمقالاتي عن "القبض على الشيطان" و "أنقذوا الخضر", كمثال لما أحاول به عرض وتشخيص المشكلة التي نحن بصددها, ولقد رأيت حضرتكم كم التطاول والبذاءات التي هوجمت بها لأنني لمست الخطوط الحمراء, ولم تهاجمني الحكومة بل المثقفين الذين يرفضون التغيير.
إن الإصلاح يبدأ من الفكر, ومثقفي الأمة مغيبون فكرياً في غالبيتهم, بل ويستعصون على الإصلاح.
لقد كنت لوقت قريب أرى في الحكومات العائق الأساسي لنهضة الأمة, ولكنني الآن أرى في الشعوب العائق الأول للنهضة.إن الأمة تتلذذ بمنهج القطيع, وترفض من يحاول الرقي بها إلى مستوى الأحرار.إن أزمة الأمة أعمق مما نتصور, ولذلك فالعلاج أكبر كلفة مما نتوقع.
انتظر مني موضوع رمضان عن القرآن وبداية التفسير المنهجي للقرآن, وسنجد أن القرآن لم يدرك إعجازه الكامل بعد.
أشكركم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إن الأمة تتلذذ بمنهج القطيع



التلذذ صنفان
هناك تلذذ إختياري مشروع
وهناك تلذذ إجباري غير مشروع
والتلذذ هنا من طرف واحد
وهو تلذذ المغتصب وحده
وأنا أري أن أمتنا
تلذذها إجباري ومشكوك فيه ومفروض عليها
ويقولون عنه في القانون
ومحاضر وملفات النيابة
وساحات القضاء
إغتصاب

----------


## amak_77

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذي العزيز دكتور جمال 
كيف الحال و الصحة و خطبك عن المياه و فوائدها و التدخين و اضراره
جزاك الله كل خير عن موضوعك الجميل الذي انا متفق معك على كل ما جاء فيه
و لكن لنا كلمة في هذا الموضوع و هو قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و كأنه صلى الله عليه و سلم يعيش بيننا و يرى ما نحن فيه 
حيث قال صلى الله عليه و سلم :
( لن يصلح هذه الامة الا بما صلح به اولها ) 
و قول آخر للشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني ان هذه الامة لا تنصلح الا بصلاح حال دينها 
و نرى معا ان الذي هزم التتار القائد المسلم الملتزم قطز الذي بدأ بمحو الظلم عن البلاد و بيع المماليك و اكلاكهم حتى يمحو الظلم و ان الذي دمر الصليبين و بدأ باستئصال بيضتهم من اراضينا هو صلاح الدين القائد السني الذي بدأ بهدم 
الشيعة اولا قبل القضاء على الصليبين و اصلاح حال امة المسلمين لانه اذا تساوى جيشين في الظلم فالذي سيهزم الاكثر عدة و عتادا و لن يتدخل الله في نصرة الجيش المسلم لذا فالظلم و الذنوب و السيئات و حال الامة السئ مع الله هم من اسباب الهزيمة 
و كما يقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
ستتداعى عليكم الامة كما تتداعى الاكلة على قصعتها قالوا امن قلة نحن يا رسول الله قال لا بل انتم يومئذ كثير و لكن غثاء كغثاء السيل ) 
اي ليس لكم قيمة تذكر بالون من الهواء فهل من مدكر 
ان الله سبحانه و تعالى اهلك عادا و ثمود بذنوبهم و اهلك مملكة سبأ التي كانت غنية جدا و بها جنتان عن يمين و شمال و كانوا يسيرون فيها مطمئين لا خوف عليهم من لصوص او وحوش بالايام و الليالي و لكن الله اخذ منهم كل هذا بذنوبهم و كذا اصحاب الجنتين و صاحب الجنة و اهلك بلعام بن باعوراء الذي كان عالما و قارون الذي كان عالما ايضا بذنوبهم و الاندلس مدينة العلم وقعت بذنوب اهلها و حكامها فلما تريدون ان ينصركم الله و انتم تريدون خذلان انفسكم و عدم نصرته سبحانه و تعالى 
لا ينسى احد ان معظم بذور علوم الغرب أخذت من المسلمين كفا بالجبر و الخوارزميات انها الى الان لم تترجم الى الانجليزية انا لا افتخر بأجدادي و اقول كانوا و كانوا و لكن اضع يدي على المرض حتى نعالجه
العلماء المسلمين برعوا في معظم العلوم التى اخذت منها علومنا الحديثة و لكننا توقفنا عندما ظلمنا انفسنا و حكامنا تمادوا في ظلمنا لا اعرف بالضبط من بدأ بالظلم و لكن المسؤولية مشتركة 
و نحن ظلمنا انفسنا عندما تكاسلنا في طلب العلم و البحث و جرينا وراء الشيخ العلاني و و الفلاني و شطحاته و كراماته في فترة المماليك لم يكن هناك عالم ديني او دنيوي قوي يؤخذ بعلمه و لكننا اخذنا في الخرافات و الجهل و فرح حكامنا بذلك في هذا الوقت لانهم يحكمون بعض الغنم و رغم المال و القوة محاولة محمد على للنهضة بالامة و تخلف خلفاءه في الاخذ باسلوبه 
و الدليل على ما أقول ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال ان الارض ستظهر بركتها عندما يظهر المهدي و ينزل المسيح و اننا سننتصر على الغرب و على اليهود اي اننا سنكون أولي قوة لان الدين وقتها سيبدا في الرجوع و ان العالم الاسلامي وقتها سيكون من اللاتزام بمكان 

و اخيرا ايضا :
(لن يصلح هذا الامة الا بما صلح به أولها ) صدق رسول الله*

----------


## سمارات

عزيزي الدكتور ...

مع كل احترمي لك وتقديري لك لكن 


       لا تعلق عالموضوع 


هنا كتير من الاشياء التي لا بدا  ان تاتي بيها ..لكن اسطتع النقاش معك بكل جدية..

لكن سؤال اين احنا من عباقر مصر والدول الاسلامية ؟؟؟؟

من ما دخلت المنتدي وكل الهجوم عاليهود ؟؟؟ لماذا ؟؟
هل تعرف عزيزي الدكتور ان اسكن بين اليهود اكتر امان الي من السكن بين العرب ..
ويل لامة ضحكت من جهلها امم.

سؤال لم يكن بمصر عباقر من الفكر الاسلامي؟؟

سؤال لم تم اعدام سيد قطب وحسن البنا ؟؟؟

لمذا يتم اغتلال  كل مفكر مسلم او عربي ؟؟
  مرة اخري اعتذار عن هجومي بالكلام .. 
تقبال مروري 

وبحق وجدارة انت انسان تستحق ان يحني لك ,احترما وتقديرا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> ** حيث قال صلى الله عليه و سلم :*
> * ( لن يصلح هذه الامة الا بما صلح به اولها )* 
> * 
> *



*شرط تعجيزى للغاية*
لأن أولها
 الرسول

كان موجودا حيا يرزق
أما الآن فالموجودين
من حكامنا
أمواتا ولكنهم ينهبون
ينقصنا الرعاة
الأحياء المرزقين
من عند الله
وليس من جيوب شعوبهم

----------


## KANE2008

> شرط تعجيزى للغاية
> لأن أولها
> الرسول
> 
> كان موجودا حيا يرزق
> أما الآن فالموجودين
> من حكامنا
> أمواتا ولكنهم ينهبون
> ينقصنا الرعاة
> ...


يادكتور جمال كرهك للرئيس والحكومه لا يعطى لك الحق بالتخبط فى تفسير الاحاديث او اقوال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
حال اول الائمه صلح بالدين وباتباع اوامر الله ورسوله  ومنهج الشريعه الوسطيه  وسنه رسول الله وليس بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه ولو ان وجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم  له عامل كبير فى الهدايه والرشاد فما احوجنا له الان
فمعنى كلامك انه لا صلاح فى الامه بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وانه لم يترك فينا ما ان تمسكنا به لن نضل بعده ابدا
كتاب الله وسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم
فمن كان يعبد منكم محمدا فان محمدا قد مات ومن كان يعبد منكم الله فانه حى لا يموت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يادكتور جمال كرهك للرئيس والحكومه لا يعطى لك الحق بالتخبط فى تفسير الاحاديث او اقوال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> حال اول الائمه صلح بالدين وباتباع اوامر الله ورسوله  ومنهج الشريعه الوسطيه  وسنه رسول الله وليس بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه ولو ان وجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم  له عامل كبير فى الهدايه والرشاد فما احوجنا له الان
> فمعنى كلامك انه لا صلاح فى الامه بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وانه لم يترك فينا ما ان تمسكنا به لن نضل بعده ابدا
> كتاب الله وسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم
> فمن كان يعبد منكم محمدا فان محمدا قد مات ومن كان يعبد منكم الله فانه حى لا يموت



عذرا أخي في حب الله كين ٢٠٠٨

ما عبرت عنه هو رؤيتي الخاصه وتحليلي الخاص وإن أصبت فيهما فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان والعياذ بالله
ورمضان كريم لك وللأسرة الكريمة

ومن فضلك دعنا نعود بالموضوع إلي خطه الأساسي


رجاء عام
خير ما فعلت إدارة المنتدي في تقسيمها المنتدي إلي قاعات متنوعة
فهناك القاعة السياسية وليتنا نلتزم بذلك
وهناك قاعة الأسرة وليتنا نلتزم بذلك
وهناك القاعة الدينية  وليتنا نلتزم بذلك
وهناك لكل مجال في الحياة قاعات مخصصه وليتنا نلتزم بذلك
دعونا نفك إشتباكات المواضيع والقاعات ببعضها البعض




حالنا الآن


يا ريت حالنا يبقي كده

----------


## amak_77

> *شرط تعجيزى للغاية*
> لأن أولها
>  الرسول
> 
> كان موجودا حيا يرزق
> أما الآن فالموجودين
> من حكامنا
> أمواتا ولكنهم ينهبون
> ينقصنا الرعاة
> ...


انا اسف لان تصحيح الحديث  هو لن يصلح اخر هذه الامة الا بما صلح به اولها
فإن قلنا ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان في اول الامة فهل هو في آخرها أيضا لا يعقل طبعا 
إذن كان المقصود من قول النبي آخر الامة هو زماننا هذا 
و لو رجعت لردي السابق ستعرف ان كثير من الامم هلكت بسبب ظلمهم لانفسهم
جزاك الله خيرا


*تنويه:* 


> كفا بالجبر و الخوارزميات انها الى الان لم تترجم الى الانجليزية


كنت أقصد به كفا بالجبر و الخوارزميات انها ترجمت الى الانجليزية

----------


## fishawy

تنبيه 
القول :
(لا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح به أولها) 

ليس بحديث, ولكنه قول للإمام مالك بن أنس إمام دار الهجرة رحمة الله عليه.
ولا ينفي ردي هذا ما يقوله الأخ الفاضل kane2008  بل إني أتفق معه فيما يقول.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هناك أمور كثيرة لكنا لا نستطيع الكلام أكثر من ذلك..
> 
> مشكور يا دكتور واوعى تقول عليا دى حاله لا مبالاه




لماذا لا تستطيع الكلام أكثر من ذلك..

ده واحد قالها وصدق في كلامه

اللي يكتب مايخافشي
واللي يخاف مايكتبشي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وبحق وجدارة انت انسان تستحق ان يحني لك ,احترما وتقديرا



أستغفر الله أخي سمارات في حب الله
نحن في صلواتنا نركع ونسجد لله المعز والمذل
وكلها حركات إنحنائية لله عز وجل
لذا لا تنحني أبداً إلا لله سبحانه وتعالي

----------


## سمارات

حضرة الدكتور جمال 

اولا جمعة مباركة ..

تانيا  شو جاب لجاب ,,انا بحكي شي وانت بتفسر شي تاني .. سامحك الله ...

انا قصدت انحي راسي  ولست اسجد ؟؟؟؟ ةالفرق كبير ما بين اني  واسجد ؟

اي انك انسان تستحق الاعجاب والتقدير  لما  لدلك من مواضيع هدافة 


عكل حال اسفين ...

بعدين 


انا 

لست اخوك ... اية اخوك دة 



انا اختك  ... 

تقبال مروري 


سمارات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حضرة الدكتور جمال 
> 
> اولا جمعة مباركة ..
> 
> تانيا  شو جاب لجاب ,,انا بحكي شي وانت بتفسر شي تاني .. سامحك الله ...
> 
> انا قصدت انحي راسي  ولست اسجد ؟؟؟؟ ةالفرق كبير ما بين اني  واسجد ؟
> 
> اي انك انسان تستحق الاعجاب والتقدير  لما  لدلك من مواضيع هدافة 
> ...



*
**معلومات عن سمارات
**الجنسية
**فلسطين (عرب 48)
**البلد
**ام الفحم . فلسطين**
الجنس**
**male*
 
*أى ذكر

وفى حالة الأنثى يكون الرمز

*
*
وهذه البيانات من ملفك الشخصى بالمنتدى

لذا خاطبتك بأخى وليس بأختى سمارات

فأعذرينى بالله عليكى
عن هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود

وأنا أفضل رفع القبعة أو الطاقية 
تعبيرا عن الإعجاب والتقدير

بدلا من الإنحناء بالرأس والجذع
على الطريقة اليابانية

*

----------


## سمارات

ما علينا يا حضرة الدكتور ,,


خلاص ارفع لك قبعتي المزخرفة بالكفاح الوطني ..... ارفع لك قبعتي مملؤة بريحة من عبق الاقصي المحتل ..ارفع لك قبعتي وبها  سلامات من اطفال عزة ورفح .... ارفع لك قبعتي مملؤة بتحيات الحارة من ربوع وطننا المحتل ...من ربوع الاقصي الجريح ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ما علينا يا حضرة الدكتور ,,
> 
> 
> خلاص ارفع لك قبعتي المزخرفة بالكفاح الوطني ..... ارفع لك قبعتي مملؤة بريحة من عبق الاقصي المحتل ..ارفع لك قبعتي وبها  سلامات من اطفال عزة ورفح .... ارفع لك قبعتي مملؤة بتحيات الحارة من ربوع وطننا المحتل ...من ربوع الاقصي الجريح ...





فى شرفة شقتى بشارع خان يونس بالمهندسين


 



 على ضفاف نهر النيل فى ريف الدلتا

*
وأنا أختاه سمارات فى حب الله
 بدورى أرفع بعض ما أملك من قبعات
إحتراما وتقديرا
للشهيد الفلسطينى
وللأسير الفلسطينى
وللمقاتل الفلسطينى
ولأطفال حجارة فلسطين
وللمرأة الفلسطينية
وكل شعب فلسطين
ولكن كم كنت أتمنى
أن تكون قبعتك معبقة بريح
القدس المحررة
وكل أرض فلسطين المحررة
وأدعوا الله أن يجمع الفرقاء فى فلسطين
ليعجل الله بنصر قريب من عنده بإذن الله
وهو قادر على كل شئ
آمين يا رب العالمين

*

----------


## اوراق حائرة

الصراحة الاعضاء مخلوش كلام يتقال
حتى اني مقريتش كل الردود من كترها
وزي ما حضرتك ذكرت قول ربنا " لن يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم "
المسؤولية يحملها كل المجتمع ويتحمل جزء كبير منها المسؤولين وصناع القرار
بس ايه رايك في المقال الجاي ده
هسيب التعليق عليك

[ame]http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1309766#post1309766[/ame]


انا برايي انه الغرب بيبث في شبابنا ثقافة الفشل وكمان بيقتل علمائنا
مش بس احنا
مش بس حكامنا المتهاونين
كمان الغرب المتقدم الحاقد على الاسلام

----------


## fishawy

> قول ربنا " لن يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم "


تصحيح الآيات

( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ )

----------


## amak_77

> تنبيه 
> القول :
> (لا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح به أولها) 
> 
> ليس بحديث, ولكنه قول للإمام مالك بن أنس إمام دار الهجرة رحمة الله عليه.
> ولا ينفي ردي هذا ما يقوله الأخ الفاضل kane2008  بل إني أتفق معه فيما يقول.


جزاك الله خيرا و هو فعلا قول الامام مالك و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وردة فلسطين

د.م. جمال الشربيني
سلام الله عليك والرحمة
ليا مداخلة واحده بعد اذنك

قرات  رسالتك التي نقلتها لنا من بريدك
ومداخلتي هي  كالتالي:

الرسالة تحصي المسلمين في دول عربية وغير عربية.

وليس المسلمون في  دول اسلامية ( لانه عمليا لا يوجد دول اسلامية،، وان وُجدت يجب ان تكون واحده لا غير)

وللتذكير فقط!
ان من قواعد الدولة الاسلامية ان يكون لها ما يكفيها من رجال من جميع التخصصات  بحيث لا تحتاج الى اي  اجنبي(  والتخصصات هنا جميع العلوم بانواعها كلها)
ونحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام .. فان اردنا العزة بغير الاسلام اذلنا الله

فبالله عليك اخبرني من اين ناتي بالعلماء ولدينا ظاهرة هجرة العقول؟
ما هي الوظائف الشاغرة لشبابنا الجامعيين في في الدول العربية؟؟

من اين ناتي بالتعمير والشعب جل همه لقمة العيش؟
فالغلاء بازدياد والمرتبات بالنقصان!!!

من اين  ناتي بجيل جديد وهم في صفوفهم كعلب السردين؟؟
ماذا سيسمع ماذا سيتعلم ماذا سيفقه؟؟؟... متى سيفكر؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> د.م. جمال الشربيني
> سلام الله عليك والرحمة
> ليا مداخلة واحده بعد اذنك
> 
> قرات  رسالتك التي نقلتها لنا من بريدك
> ومداخلتي هي  كالتالي:
> 
> الرسالة تحصي المسلمين في دول عربية وغير عربية.
> 
> ...



 :f2: عزيزتى وردة فلسطين
رأيت مشاركتك هذه الآن فقط  وأنا على وشك الذهاب لفراشى لكى أنام وبعد الفجر ستجدى إجابتى بإذن الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فبالله عليك اخبرني من اين ناتي بالعلماء ولدينا ظاهرة هجرة العقول؟
> ما هي الوظائف الشاغرة لشبابنا الجامعيين في في الدول العربية؟؟
> 
> من اين ناتي بالتعمير والشعب جل همه لقمة العيش؟
> فالغلاء بازدياد والمرتبات بالنقصان!!!
> 
> من اين  ناتي بجيل جديد وهم في صفوفهم كعلب السردين؟؟
> ماذا سيسمع ماذا سيتعلم ماذا سيفقه؟؟؟... متى سيفكر؟


 
عزيزتى وردة فلسطين  :f: 

قبل أن أعطيك الأجوبة على أسئلتك دعينى أحكى معك قليلا من وجهة نظرى المهنية والعملية كمهندس فلزات وكخبير فى تآكل المعادن وإنهيارتها وهبنا الله  مواد طبيعية مختلفة منها أستطعنا أن نصنع مواد صناعية كثيرة منها الهش كالزجاج  ومنها القوى والمتين كسبائك النحاس وسبائك الحديد ومنها القابل للتآكل كالحديد والذى يصدأ  وهنا سأقارن بين المواد الهشة والمواد المتينه والمطيلة من حيث قابليتها للكسر  ماذا لو رمينا بقوة  لوح من الزجاج بزلطه كبيرة وبنفس الزلطة ونفس القوة رمينا لوح من الحديد؟! ماذا سيحدث لوح الزجاج سينكسر فى التو والحال أما لوح الحديد فلن ينكسر.
إذا المسألة هى الإختلاف فى الخواص الطبيعية والميكانيكية لكل من الزجاج والحديد.
الكسر الذى حدث للزجاج بسبب هشاشيته وقابليته للكسر بقوى الصدم
ولكى نكسر الحديد بقوى الصدم نحتاج قوة صدم عالية زائد إحداث شرخ صغير فى الحديد أى أننا مهدنا لكسر الحديد بهذا الشرخ الصغير جدا بدونه لن ينكسر الحديد أبدا ولكننا لو تركناه بدون الحماية اللازمة والضرورية فى الهواء معرضا للرطوبة الموجودة فى الهواء سيصدأ فقط ولكنه سينهار ويتفتت ويصبح ترابا بعد مرور وقت طويل.  ولكن عقل الأنسان تغلب على ذلك بصنع سبيكة حديدية أسماها الصلب الذى لا يصدأ "ستنليس ستيل"   


وفى هذا  الشأن  يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:

 *الكهف* (آية:96): اتوني زبر الحديد حتى اذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال  انفخوا حتى اذا جعله نارا قال اتوني افرغ عليه قطرا

*سبأ* (آية:10): ولقد اتينا داوود منا فضلا يا جبال اوبي معه  والطير والنا له الحديد

*الحديد* (آية:25): لقد ارسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وانزلنا معهم الكتاب  والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه باس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله  من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان الله قوي عزيز
  
  ومن هذا المنطلق نصل إلى النتائج التالية:

لا بد من بداية صالحة لأى شئ نريد أن تكون نتيجته صالحة وهذا يلزمه راعى صالح

لا بد من تخطيط مسبق محدد بجدول زمنى لتنفيذه

لا بد من قيادات صالحة لتهيئ البيئة المناسبة والصالحة (حتى لا يصدأ الحديد!) 

نريد من أبنائنا أن يكونوا حديدا متينا ولا يصدأ ولا يكونوا زجاجا هشا ينكسر بسهولة

دعونا من حجة أن علمائنا يتعرضوا لمرض هجرة العقول فلنقاوم هذا المرض (حماية الحديد من الصدأ والوقاية خير من العلاج) جميعا بالإهتمام بعلمائنا تحت الإنشاء بقدر إهتمامنا بنجوم وناشئ لعبة كرة القدم هوس الشعوب العربية ذات الأغلبية المسلمة

التغيير الفردى تغيير بطئ جدا والأفضل منه التغيير الجماعى فى وجود راعى صالح 

وفى هذا  الشأن  يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:
 
*الانفال* (آية:53): ذلك بان الله لم يك مغيرا نعمه انعمها على قوم حتى  يغيروا ما بانفسهم وان الله سميع عليم

*الرعد* (آية:11): له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من امر  الله ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم واذا اراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا  مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال 
 *
**ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته، فالإمام راع ومسؤول عن رعيته، والرجل راع في أهله وهو مسؤول عن رعيته، والمرأة في بيت زوجها راعية وهي مسؤولة عن رعيتها، والخادم في مال سيده راع وهو مسؤول عن رعيته*


إذا حدث ماسبق أن خضنا فيه فلا تحملوا هما فحتما بإذن الله سيبرز من الصفوف علماء جدد أقوياء البنية فالبذرة الصالحة فى وجود بيئة صالحة وراعى صالح ستعطى بالتأكيد شجرة مثمرة بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## وردة فلسطين

الاخ الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني

جمعه مباركة 

اشكرا لك على ردك المفصل الاكثر من رائع
واوافقك على النقاط التي ذكرتها
لقد ذكرت عده نقاط:
بداية  صالحة.
تخطيط مسبق
قيادة صالحة
التغيير الجماعي

والتي اوافقك عليها وكل من يملك قليلا من المنطق لا يمكنه الاعتراض

لكنك تناسيت بداية كلامي وهو وجوب وجود الدولة الاسلامية..
فبها فقط يمكن تواجد وتحقيق  جميع هذه النقاط


وان شاء القوي الجبار  الامر  قريب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الاخ الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني
> 
> جمعه مباركة 
> 
> اشكرا لك على ردك المفصل الاكثر من رائع
> واوافقك على النقاط التي ذكرتها
> لقد ذكرت عده نقاط:
> بداية  صالحة.
> تخطيط مسبق
> ...



 :f: أختاه فى حب الله وردة فلسطين

ألم أقل أنه لكل شئ بداية حتى لو كان هذا الشئ هو الدولة الإسلامية

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

امممممم
انها حقاً مآساة
مش عارفة اقول اية يا دكتور 
بجد الاعضاء قالوا كتير من اللى كنت عايزة اقوله
بس بجد هفضل كدة لحد امتى ...!!!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
*

*وقع وأثر الموضوع في العالم العربي:
*

*الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني ..شخصيتي المفضلة - منتدى وملتقى قبيلة ...*

مجلس الإدارة من _منتدى_ وملتقى _قبيلة_ بني _لحيان_ : إدارة الملتقى ترحب بالعضو *.....* جزاكٍ الله خيرآ على نقل هذا المقال الرائع للمهندس _جمال الشربيني_  والذي وضع *...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



أمنيات متبادلة

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للرفع بمناسبة
موضوعي الجديد

بعنوان

 [ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1399242#post1399242"] بص شوف اليهــــــــــــــــود عملوها إزاى[/ame]



عذرا أقصد

 [ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1399242#post1399242"] [/ame]بص شوف الهنـود عملوها إزاى

 :f2: 

حتي لا يتصور البعض أنني موالي لليهود
في طريقي الطويل نحو البحث
عن

الحقيقة

----------


## عطركويتيq8

*دكتور ...أعتقد حضرتك والاخوان كفيتوا ووفيتوا واللي رااح اقوله ماراح يزيد شي على اللي تكلمتوا فيه....بس فعلا حال أمتنا يبجي الصخر يادكتور,,,,,وربك يعدل الحاال ,,,,,,ويخليك ربي على هالطرح المستفيض والكافي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور ...أعتقد حضرتك والاخوان كفيتوا ووفيتوا واللي رااح اقوله ماراح يزيد شي على اللي تكلمتوا فيه....بس فعلا حال أمتنا يبجي الصخر يادكتور,,,,,وربك يعدل الحاال ,,,,,,ويخليك ربي على هالطرح المستفيض والكافي*





أهلا ومرحبا
 :f2: 
بالـــ
عطر كويتي
 :f2:  
ياريت الموضوع أقتصر علي اليهود
فقط

بص شوف الهنـود عملوها إزاى 
  		  		  			دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*للرفع للتذكرة لعلنا نفيق من كابوس  "العسكري" وحكايته مع ثورة  25 يناير السلمية المدنية*

----------

